# Trapzilla's training log-the storm journals



## trapzilla (Apr 28, 2011)

this is going to be my journal indefinately for my sadistic, high volume, somewhat controversial routine.
basic split is as follows;
Monday-chest + tris 
Tuesday-back + forearms
Wednesday-legs + calves
Thursday-Delts + traps
Friday-Arms
Saturday-rest/lagging bodypart if feeling good
Sunday-legs + calves

all weights have been converted from kg-lbs for the American readers so number may seem a bit odd.
As today is thursday I shall have to back log a bit;

Monday;
flat barbell bench 132x20, 220 x12, 220x10, 264x8, 308x5, 220x22
incline bench 132x30, 220x10, 264x10
flat flyes 60.5 x10, 77x10, 88x10, 99x6
reverse grip incline smith machine bench 60.5x15, 82.5 x12, 104.5 x12
machine flye 110x12, 165x12, 187x10, 209x6(5 part drop set reps, 10,15,20,25,30)
close grip straight bar pressdown 110x10, 220x12, 242x12 (triple drop set)
straight bar skull crushers 88x12, 110x12, 132x8
dips bodyweight x30, x50, x45
rope pressdowns 110x15, 154x15, 187x15(5 part drop set 20,25,30,35,40)
rock 'n' rolls 44x8, 60.5 x8, 77x8

Tuesday;
straight arm pulldowns 110x12, 154x12, 220x12, 220x12(2 part drop)
reverse grip ez bar pulldowns 110x12, 220x12, 275x12, 275x12(double drop)
wide grip pulldown 165x12, 220x12, 275x12, 308x12(double drop)
chest supported t-bar rows 44x12, 88x12, 132x12, 132x12(double drop)
reverse grip bentover rows 132x12, 220x12, 308x12, 308x12(double drop)
hammer strength rows(weight total) 110x12, 220x12, 330x12, 330x10(double drop)
hyperextensions bodyweight x 30, x30
cross body hammer curls 44x12, 66x12, 88x12, 110x12
behnid back wrist curls 88x12, 132x12, 132x15

wednesday;
front squats 132x8, 220x8, 308 x8, 308x5(3 part 21's drop sets)
hack squats 176x10, 264x10, 352x12 (treble drop set)
leg press 440x10, 770x10, 1100x10, 1430x10 (10 part drop set)
sissy squats 132x12, 220x12, 220x10
standing leg curl 33x12, 44x10, 55x10 
seated leg curl 66x10, 99x10, 132x10(treble drop)
lying leg curl 66x15, 99x15, 132x15
dumbbell romanians 110x12, 110x10, 110x9
one leg seated raises 110x15, 165x15, 165x15
one leg toe presses 220x12, 330x12, 440x12, 550x12(2 part drop sets)

thursday;
behind neck press 88x12, 132x12,176x12
barbell press132x12, 176x12, 220x12
incline lateral raises 22x12, 38.5x12, 44x12
dumbbell upright rows 44x8, 66x8, 88x8, 99x8
lateral raises 44x10, 44x10, 55x10
rear cable laterals 44x12, 66x12, 88x12, 110x12(double drop)
face pulls (continous drops) 220x30, 198x40, 176x50,154x60, 143x70, 132x80, 121 x90, 110x100
barbell shrugs 308x10, 418x10, 550x10, 616x10
vbar cable upright rows 110x12, 165x12, 220x15
behind back smith machine shrugs 110x20, 220x25


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm doing a controversial routine now myself, working good for me! I'll follow along, should be interesting. Careful with the behind the neck shit, it's hard on the rotator cuff.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 29, 2011)

How so is your routine changing? are you moving away from HIT?


----------



## davegmb (Apr 29, 2011)

Are you man or machine, that is Arnie style volume?! The first thing that struck me was the last rep of flat bench you repped out at 22 x 100kg which is mighty impressive in my book. From what i can see of you routine you must be a big bloke and been doing this for a long time to handle that kind of work.
I take it you decided you could live without the deads then?


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Are you man or machine, that is Arnie style volume?! The first thing that struck me was the last rep of flat bench you repped out at 22 x 100kg which is mighty impressive in my book. From what i can see of you routine you must be a big bloke and been doing this for a long time to handle that kind of work.
> I take it you decided you could live without the deads then?


 
haha, i like to think I have more similarities with machines then men  Thank you, the rep out set is something i've only being doing for a couple of weeks but it seems to add a lot to my gains. 
I wouldn't say i was big by any means, quite strong maybe but big? hardly.  The volume was actually rather low this week, i slighlty over stretched the week prior so cut down to recover a bit better haha!
and the deads I will probably rotate in with rack pulls on back day after hyperextensions.

thanks for the comments


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 29, 2011)

Friday 29th April 2011
Arms
Giant set; ez bar ovehand press down, reverse grip pressdowns, overhead rope pressdowns, flaring rope pressdowns, close rope pressdowns-each x20 reps 66lbs, 88lbs, 110lbs
close benches 132x12, 220x10, 220x6 drop set 132 x20
over head ez bar extensions-60.5x12, 82.5x12, 104.5x8
one arm overhead negatives-38.5 x10, 60.5x8
skull crusher 21's- 44x21, 44x21
dumbbell preacher curls-33x10,44x10,55x10
barbell curls (stright bar)-66x10, 88x10, 110x10, 132x10, 154x10
cross body hammer curls 55x8, 77x8, 88x8
concentration curls 33x12, 38.5x12, 44x129drop set to dumbbell curls 33x20
wrist curls 110x12, 132x12, 198x12, 242x12
reverse curls 110 x12, 110x15


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 29, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> How so is your routine changing? are you moving away from HIT?


Sort of, for a short time. I am doing block training to bring up my weak points (which just so happen to be chest and arms, don't worry I will work out every thing else evenly again soon). It goes:

day 1: chest arms
day 2: chest arms
day 3: everything else
day 4: rest 

I was skeptical was this routine, but, I've put 3/4 an inch on my arms in 3 weeks, and a solid inch on my chest. People are quick to dismiss this training, but there is more to it than the split, it's not something you run for a long time, I did 16 days and took 5 days off from chest arms last week, feel ready to run it one more time now. Hoping to get arms up to 16 inches soon.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 29, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Friday 29th April 2011
> Arms
> Giant set; ez bar ovehand press down, reverse grip pressdowns, overhead rope pressdowns, flaring rope pressdowns, close rope pressdowns-each x20 reps 66lbs, 88lbs, 110lbs
> close benches 132x12, 220x10, 220x6 drop set 132 x20
> ...


Damn I forgot about 21s! I'm throwing those in my routine next week.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 29, 2011)

*The Thought Process*

I thought it might be interesting for some if I were to post the thought process behind the exercise slection and volume for each bodypart;

we'll start from the bottom up;

Calves-
2 main sections gastrocenemious(gastroc) and soleus
hence minimum 2 exercises.
gastroc-standing raises
soleus-seated raises
Both-bent leg toe press, donkey raises
it is worth noting that the tibialis anterior is hit powerfully on bent leg toe presses so direct work is not requiredd.
only common insertions so no additonal angles required

Hams-
3 main section semimembranosus, semitendinosis, biceps femoris
2 insertion upper and lower hence additonal angles reqquired
romanians/seated leg curls for upper insertions and biceps femoris
lying leg curls with toes in, lower insertions semimembranosus, tendinosis
full range of motion and unilateral development-standing leg curl
3-4 exercises 12-25 sets

Quads-
3 sections; rectus femoris, vastus lateralis, vastus medialis
1 exercise overall mass-squats
2-3 exercises-vastus lateralis-hacks/fronts/smith fronts
2-3 exercises vastus medialis-leg press/lunges/sissy squat/zercher squat
1 exercise rectus femoris-quad extensions
hence between 6 and 8 exercises and between 25 and 40 sets 

Back-
7 major groups; erector spinae, latissumus dorsii, rhomboids, trapezius, teres major, teres minor, serratus anterior.
6 focus ares; upper width, lower width, thickness, erectors, serratus, finishing
2 exercises upper width-wide pull ups, wide pulldowns front/behind neck, hammer strength pulldowns
2-3 exercises lower width-reverse chins, reverse pulldowns, close pulldowns, underhand seated rows, hammer strength rows, incline close pulldowns
2-3 exercises thickness-tbars all forms, bent over rows, rack pulls, close seated rows, incline dumbbell rows
1-2 exercises erectors-rack pulls, deads, hyperextensions
1 exercises serratus-pullovers all forms
1-2 exercises finishing-one arm rows(most dumbbells are too light to use as anything else) straight arm pulldowns
so 9-13 exercises and between 36 and 52 sets

chest;
5 main regions; upper, middle, lower, inner, outer
4 main areas of work; Upper,middle, flyes, finishing
2-3 exercises upper- incline barbell, dumbbell, smith machines, incline hammer strength presses, reverse bench
2-3 exercises middle-flat barbell, dumbbell, smith machine hammer strengths
1-2 flyes-incline, flat, decline, wide bench, machine flyes
1 finisher-dips, machine presses, crossovers
so 6-9 exercises and 24-34 sets

delts;
4 main regions; anterior, medial, posterior, upper trapezius
6 areas of work; pressing, compound moves, anterior isolation, medial isolation, posterior isolation, trapezius, finishing
1-2 exercises pressing; dumbbell, barbell, behind neck
1 exercise compound moves; upright rows/ medium/wide/dumbbell
0-1 exercises anterior isolation; front raises dumbbell/barbell/cable
2-3 exercises medial isoaltion; lateral raises dumbbell/one arm/seated/leaning/cable
2 exercises posteior isolation; bent over laterals standing/seated/incline bench, rear delt machine, cables
2-4 exercises trapezius; shrugs barbell front/behind back/hise/ dumbbell/cable, upright rows behind back/vbar cable
1 finisher; machine laterals, face pulls
9-14 exercises and 35-53 sets

biceps;
3 main regions biceps brachii long/short heads, brachialis
3 target areas; thickness, peak, finishing
2-3 thickness-barbell curls, preacher curls dumbbell/bar, dumbbell curls
2-3 peak-close ez curls, hammer curls cross body/straight/rope, concentration curls, close cable curls
1 finishing-high cable curls, lying cable curls, 21's
5-7 exercises, 19-26 sets

triceps;
3 main regions; triceps brachii lateral/long/medial heads
4 target areas; lateral head, long head, overall mass, finishing
2-3 lateral head; pressdowns ez bar/ v bar/ straight bar, skull crushers(all)
2-3 long head-bench dips, dips, rope pressdowns, rever grip pressdowns, backhands 
1-2 overall mass; close benches, all over heads, rock 'n' rolls, elbows flared pressdowns
1 finishing-any movement very high reps
6-9 exercises, 21-33 sets

forearms;
3 main regions; flexors, extensors, brachioradialis
4 target areas; hang, thickness, brachioradialis, extensors
1-2 hang-behind back curls, standing wrist curls, cross body hammers
1 thickness-wrist curls, drag curls
1-2 brachioradialis- reverse curls, hammer curls, reverse drag curls
0-1 extensors-reverse wrist curls
3-6 exercises, 12-23 sets

I hope this helps somewhat, the target areas and exercises per region are as per my own discovery and development so some other may contest some things.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 29, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Sort of, for a short time. I am doing block training to bring up my weak points (which just so happen to be chest and arms, don't worry I will work out every thing else evenly again soon). It goes:
> 
> day 1: chest arms
> day 2: chest arms
> ...


 
I see a smart move IMO. The earlier you get things up to an even level of development the better! I did block training (smolov) for my legs and they went wild so ahd to back off, and I owe my back and shoulder size to block training I used to train back atleast 2-3 times a week often on consecutive days doing routines with a different aim and it loved it, in fact so much so that now i almost always train it 2x a week.
and delts loved it too haha one of my best parts too!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 29, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I see a smart move IMO. The earlier you get things up to an even level of development the better! I did block training (smolov) for my legs and they went wild so ahd to back off, and I owe my back and shoulder size to block training I used to train back atleast 2-3 times a week often on consecutive days doing routines with a different aim and it loved it, in fact so much so that now i almost always train it 2x a week.
> and delts loved it too haha one of my best parts too!!


Nice, I like to hit everything twice a week too, when I'm not doing block training. You not natty though right? I think my arms would fall off if I did your workout right now lol.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 29, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice, I like to hit everything twice a week too, when I'm not doing block training. You not natty though right? I think my arms would fall off if I did your workout right now lol.


 
Haha, no i'm not, but it hasn't affected how i train, I trained this way naturally and got freaking strong off it. TBH all gear has allowed me to do is suffer less the next day in terms of doms and eat more whislt not gaining as much fat.

I think you should try it, I always like other people's opinions on my routines and where they feel it needs improvements and so on, particularly someone with training experience and doesn't really know me such as yourself, it would allow an unbiased, educated opinion on the routine.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 29, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I always like other people's opinions on my routines and where they feel it needs improvements and so on, particularly someone with training experience and doesn't really know me such as yourself, it would allow an unbiased, educated opinion on the routine.


Haha I hear ya, I made this account when I was 15 and I worked out for like a year and then quit for 5 years. I've been back training since the end of January, so I would hardly call myself experienced, as I have only been working out for like 3 months. But when this IM contest is over I plan on trying a new style of training, I can certainly give you my noob opinion on it after I try it lol.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 29, 2011)

LOL, okay I look forward to it


----------



## davegmb (Apr 29, 2011)

I would just fatigue massively half way through, so its the stamina issue that im impressed your able to deal with


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> its the stamina issue that im impressed your able to deal with



I thought that my workouts tended towards high volume, but they pale in comparison to yours.  Impressive strength numbers, too.    How long do your workouts typically take to complete?


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 30, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> I thought that my workouts tended towards high volume, but they pale in comparison to yours. Impressive strength numbers, too.  How long do your workouts typically take to complete?


 
Haha, thanks triple. strength is ok, today is gonna be a heavy back day so you should see my true machien come out in me today . typical workout time is 2 hours but it is more accurate to give timings per bodypart;
calves; 20-45 minutes
hams;30/45 minutes
quads; 1 hour 15-2 1/2hours
back 1 1/4 hours-2 hours
chest 1hour-1 1/2 hours
biceps 45 minutes
triceps 45 minutes
delts 1 1/2 hours-2 hours
forearms 30-45 minutes

I like to tear shit up in the gym, have been known to go crazy fast on back; 2 training partners 60 sets in 75 minutes =) that was a fun day


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 30, 2011)

As I said earlier today was a heavy back day, took longer than I would have liked due to heat and no gym-bitch to help strip and load shit but still go some good numbers in.
weight at time of training-107.6kg, 236.7lbs
routine time-1hr 53 minutes
wide pull ups bw x12-30 sec one arm streches between sets, bw x11, bw x10
wide pulldowns to front 176lbs x10, 225.5x10, 291.5x10, 324.5(stack)x8
reverse pulldowns176x8, 225.5x8, 275x8, 308x8
corner t-bar rows 4 plates x8, 7 platesx8, 9 plates x9
reverse grip bent over rows 132x10, 220x10, 308x10,396x8, 484x4
hammer strength rows(done bilaterally) 55(each side) x12 (2 sec squeeze), 99x12(2 sec squeeze), 143x8 (2 sec squeeze(double drop 99x12, 55x20)
seated cable rows 168x10, 225.5x10, 275x10, 324.5(stack)x10, 357.5x7(going for 15 but cable snapped )
close grip pulldowns 143x12, 176x12, 225.5x12
v bar straight arm pulldowns 110x12, 143x12, 176x12, 198x10(double drop, 165x12, 121x15)
one arm rows 110x12(slow+ 2 sec contraction) x2 sets
pullover machine partials(continuous drops) 220x30, 198x40, 176x50, 154x60, 132x70, 99x80, 77x90,55x100, 275 x 5 negatives
hypers bw x45, bw x42

Edit; for those who are interested; sets-39(not incuding drops as additional sets), reps-926(including drop set reps)
quite a good workout, no PR's however which i'm puttign down to the heat and bi's yesterday, but back was fried at the end.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 30, 2011)

You broke the fucking cable


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 30, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You broke the fucking cable


 
haha i was pissed tbh it's taken an additional 175lbs before now so I would ahve thought it could have easily taken 33lbs, stupid fucking cables


----------



## davegmb (Apr 30, 2011)

4 different type of pulldowns and 5 different types of rows, so whats the reasoning behind all this volume? I presume your assisted or over training would be a big danger if you were doing this natural!


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> 4 different type of pulldowns and 5 different types of rows, so whats the reasoning behind all this volume? I presume your assisted or over training would be a big danger if you were doing this natural!


 
well i don't see it as movement types but rather areas affected anatomically. Which causes the volume to seem much less to me than others. I'd class high volume as 13 exercises plus for back for example. 
The roots of my love for volume goes back to my early days when i did full upper and lower body routines(not powerlifting but bodybuilding) every day so; upper,lower, upper,lower,upper,lower, rest. i was training at least 3 hours a day and since then its just stuck, it is also the best way that my body grows.

if you look at a typical workout from a failure standpoint a typical back workout will say have your muscles hit failure from say 4 different angles with only one form of range of motion-total. my routine allows me to hit failure from upwards of 9 angles and in mutiple rep schemes and multiple range of motions, upper partial, lower partial, stretched, semi-stretched fully contracted. this is why I feel my development is often superior to many others. It is not also that I don't push to failure in each exercise I go beyond failure on every last set, with cheat reps and pulses, partials etc.

I am assisted but i still trained this way unassisted and never had recovery issues or problems with overtraining, the early days i did absolutely with the upper/lower split routine I was overtrained and stopped for 3 months, when I came back i tried numerous routines and then concocted the training I do now and have never looked back.

And numerous people have trained my way with me and all grown well and ot overtrained-they still get stronger whilst cutting and bigger too(naturally no chemical enhancement), whilst bulking they bulk more cleanly with better increases in strength than usual.

I think too many people take what they are told by magazines or common gym lore to be set in stone-we are all genetically unique and all react different ways. If you convince yourself that instead of doing 5 exercises say you do 7 or 9 or 11 or whatever that you are overtraining then by hell your gonna overtrain, just as if you tell yourself your not gonna get a weight you won't get it. the mind is a trainers most powerful weapon

I tell my body before every session that it will grow from what we are about to do.

Try it my way just for a week or two and see how you progress, my best progress unassisted was in 3 weeks of swithcing to this program my t-bar row went from 5 plates for 3 shitty reps to 7+1/2 plates for 35 good strict reps, go figure.

Sorry for the long explanation but I felt it necessary


----------



## davegmb (Apr 30, 2011)

Its a good explanation, wasnt busting your balls or anything, its just you hear so often about the dangers of overtraining and you seem to fly in the face of that but are clearly making gains and benefiting from it! 
Like you say it really must just depend on the individuals body and how quickly they can recover.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Its a good explanation, wasnt busting your balls or anything, its just you hear so often about the dangers of overtraining and you seem to fly in the face of that but are clearly making gains and benefiting from it!
> Like you say it really must just depend on the individuals body and how quickly they can recover.


 
what can I say? maybe I am just one of those genetic freaks.

I think frame has a lot to do with trainability, those with thicker frames can take a higher volume of training, take the bodybuilding world dexter jackson, branch warren-small frames lower volume. Ronnie and Jay thicker frames higher volume/frequency.

if your actually in Liverpool then i'm only a stones throw away over the Mersey


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 30, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> what can I say? maybe I am just one of those genetic freaks.
> 
> I think frame has a lot to do with trainability, those with thicker frames can take a higher volume of training, take the bodybuilding world dexter jackson, branch warren-small frames lower volume. Ronnie and Jay thicker frames higher volume/frequency.
> 
> if your actually in Liverpool then i'm only a stones throw away over the Mersey


You ARE a damn freak lol. I think it has to do more with what type of muscle fiber makes up the majority of your muscles. Maybe you are mostly slow twitch and you get good results because of that? Just a thought.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 30, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You ARE a damn freak lol. I think it has to do more with what type of muscle fiber makes up the majority of your muscles. Maybe you are mostly slow twitch and you get good results because of that? Just a thought.


 
I think your wrong there, If I was training with very high rep ranges consistantly then i'd be inclined to agree, yet predominantly i'm training in the fast twitch threshold (A-level PE student don't ya know) there is insufficient time for aerobic training to be taken into effect, and even in the drop sets it is only towards the very end. it may eb the brushing of this region that causes the additonal growth but is doubtful, it mostly just serves to allow the msucles to cope with the volume by providing a window for aerobic recovery


----------



## davegmb (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah i was in Liverpool but moved just up the road to Widnes where i live with my girlfriend. Take it you live on the Wirral then?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 30, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I think your wrong there, If I was training with very high rep ranges consistantly then i'd be inclined to agree, yet predominantly i'm training in the fast twitch threshold (A-level PE student don't ya know) there is insufficient time for aerobic training to be taken into effect, and even in the drop sets it is only towards the very end. it may eb the brushing of this region that causes the additonal growth but is doubtful, it mostly just serves to allow the msucles to cope with the volume by providing a window for aerobic recovery


True,  your right your not really training endurance. Maybe you got a bunch of the type 2a muscle fiber. 2a allows are used for longer periods of anaerobic activity right? Maybe not, I don't know that much about this, I just think you got an above average amount of SOMETHING lol.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah i was in Liverpool but moved just up the road to Widnes where i live with my girlfriend. Take it you live on the Wirral then?


 
I sure do



ihateschoolmt said:


> True, your right your not really training endurance. Maybe you got a bunch of the type 2a muscle fiber. 2a allows are used for longer periods of anaerobic activity right? Maybe not, I don't know that much about this, I just think you got an above average amount of SOMETHING lol.


 
yeah i think your right may be 2b though :s. haha thankyou


----------



## trapzilla (May 1, 2011)

Quite happy with today's workout, took longer than I would have liked by about an hour due to a new training partner who struggles with the pace and had to vomit twice and collapsed a few others. but still got it all done =)

time 3 hours 30 minutes
 squats(hip was struggling from the beginning so not happy with the weights) 132x6, 220x6, 308x5, 396x3, 440x2
hack squats 176x8, 264x8, 352x8, 440x8
smith machine front squats 110x12, 198x12, 264x12
leg press railroads 1 45lbs plate each side x10, 2 plates x 20, 3 plates x30, 4 x40, 5x50, 6x60
sissy squat 21's 88x21, 132x21, 220x21
~superset with~
bodyweight lunges x 100m, x100m, x200m
quad extension partials(continuous drop set) 132x30, 110x40, 88x50, 66x60, 44x70, 22x80, 154 x5 (negatives)
seated leg curls 66x12, 88x12, 110x12, 132x12
one leg curls 33x10 (double xreps) 33x10 (double xreps) 44x10(double x reps)
lying leg curls 66x10, 99x10, 132x10+10 partials
~superset with~
dumbbell romanian deadlifts on a 6 inch box 88's x12, 99's x10, 110's x 11
toe presses 550x12, 638x12, 902x12, 902+165lb training partner/tp(couldn't be bothered to hunt for plates) x12, 902+165lbtp +148lbtp x30, 902+165lbtp +148tp +183 random guy x23
one legged seated raises 88x12(3 second strecthes, contractions and negatives) 110X12(" ") 132X10 (" ")

sets;41 (counting drop sets and supersets as one set)/53 otherwise. reps; 1176

was a fun leg day and I consider my mission succesful in destroying the new guy which was my goal.What can I say i'm a


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 1, 2011)

You do squats ATF or parallel? Just curious. 440 is pretty beast.


----------



## trapzilla (May 1, 2011)

Legal Powerlifting depth-hips descending below knees, so it is between the two really and is the most consistent depth to hit as it is always pretty much the same depth to reach where as parrallel and ATF/ATG depths can vary based on foot positioning and thigh/glute composition.

Also i beg to differ 6-8 plates a side for reps is beast, 41/2-5 is ok


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 1, 2011)

Very true about foot positioning. I go so narrow and lean so far forward parallel is almost ATF for me. Do you normally hit 6-8 plates a side?


----------



## trapzilla (May 1, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Very true about foot positioning. I go so narrow and lean so far forward parallel is almost ATF for me. Do you normally hit 6-8 plates a side?


 
yeah too easy to vary and hence you get inconsistent growth and strength. 
Awh hell no, most i've hit is 5 1/2 on a regular squat or 7 plates on a high boxt squat but no 6-8 is the target for my lifetime maybe 10 if i'm lucky haha.


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2011)

You remind me of a mate of mine. He manages to smash out sets with 20-30 second rest intervals at a steady pace for an hour. No idea how he manages that, but he can fit a crazy amount of volume into one session because of it.


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> You remind me of a mate of mine. He manages to smash out sets with 20-30 second rest intervals at a steady pace for an hour. No idea how he manages that, but he can fit a crazy amount of volume into one session because of it.


 
Thanks Gaz, i think the msot i rest is about a minute between most sets, maybe 2 between really heavy rows or squats


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

Just got Back from chest and tris, took about 45 minutes longer than i shoudl have because i got roped into a second tricep session with another guy, which was fine by me and I actually can't remember the last time my tris were this pumped!!

i'm gonna change the way i write the routines so the weigths are in both lb and kg and so its easier to read
kg/lb
time 2.45 hours
*incline bench *
60/132 x8,
80/176x8, 
100/220x6, 
120/264 x2(have done 140 in the past but really struggled for some reason, think my tris were still recovering from friday)

*incline dumbbell*
35/77x10,
42.5/93.5x10, 
50/110 x4 (felt a ripping in outer right pec so stopped)

*flat bench*
60/132 x10,
80/176 x10,
100/220 x10,

*incline flyes*
20/44 x10,
30/66x10,
40/88x10,
40/88x8,

*crossovers*
35/77 x12,
50/110x12,
60/132x10,
75/165x6, _drop set_-50/110x12-35/77x20

*incline skull crushers*
37.5/82.5 x10
47.5/104.5 x10
57.5/126.5 x8

*bench dips*
bw @ 108.3/238.3 x12
bw + 40/88 x12
bw + 80/176x12
~_giant set_~
*ez bar pressdown* 40/88x20, 45/99x20, 50/110x20
*reverse ez pressdown* " " "
*oh rope pressdown* 30/66x20, 35/77x20, 40/88x20
*flaring rope press down* " " "
*close rope pressdown* " " "
~
*close benches *
60/132x15,
80/176x12
100/220x10,

*one arm overhead dumbbell extensions*
14/30.8 x12,
17.5/38.5 x12,
20/44x 10,

~_giant set_~
*v bar pressdown* 50/110 x20, 65/143x20
*over head straight bar cable extensions* 40/88x20, 50/110x20
*reverse pressdown* 35/77 x20, 40/88x20
*straight bar pressdowns* " "
*back hands* 20/44x20 x2 sets
~

chest; sets-18 reps-188-low volume for chest i thought but wasn't too unhappy with the pump will bump up volume next week
tris; sets(giant sets as one) 17-reps 635-better rep volume here and it showed in the pump!

Had the resident gym peado oggling a friend whislt changing today-very disturbing


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 2, 2011)

I bet it takes you longer to type your workout than it does for me to workout  Never thought about doing skull crushers incline, might try that one day.


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I bet it takes you longer to type your workout than it does for me to workout  Never thought about doing skull crushers incline, might try that one day.


 
haha, it does take a while. 

doing them incline hits the outer/lateral head of the tricpes more and can add the illusion of arm width from the front when arms are at the side-and i find you can you a slightly greater weight


----------



## davegmb (May 2, 2011)

You prefer bench dips then? i do bar dips.


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> You prefer bench dips then? i do bar dips.


 
for tris i do yeah, particular after chest or shoulders i can guarantee all tension is banging on those tris


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

I can tell you've all been dying to know how i've been doing 
trained with my old partner today-we tore shit up, had to chop bi's short as got sidetracked, but it was extra anyway.

total time 1:45 hours Bw@ 239lbs/108.3 kg
*wide pull ups*
bw x12, x10
*stretching*
one arm stretches x 30 seconds
*neutral pulldowns*
80/176 x10, 
125/275. x10,
147.5/324.5 x15,

*reverse ez bar pulldowns*
80/176x10,
102.5/225.5x10,
125/275x12,

*chest supported t-bar rows*
40/88x8,
60/132x8,
80/176x8,

*bent over rows*
100/220x10,
140/308x10,
180/ 396 x12,

*incline dumbbell rows*
50/110 x10
50/110x8

*hammer strength low row*
(weight each side)
40/88 x12,
80/176x12,
100/220x10,

*seated pulley row*
80/176x15,
110/242x15,
147.5/324,5 x15,

*straight arm v bar pulldown*
60/132 x12,
75/165x12,
90/198 x12,

*dumbbell preacher curls*
17.5/38.5x10,
22.5/49.5x10,
27.5/60.5x8,

*cross body hamm**er curls*
32.5/71.5x8,
40/88 x8,
50/110 x8

*dumbbell curls*
20/44 x20(x3)

back sets; 25 reps; 278 low volume but i stretched out enough to not need a lot of warm up sets.
bis sets; 9 reps;112 very low volume and pump was lacking but as i said got sidetracked.

decent weights i feel, not 100% happy though but I never am

Oh and IHate this took about 22minutes to write out!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 3, 2011)

Think you need to add the logging time to your total workout time. 

Holy volume batman, how long do you do this much volume before you take a break or do a "deload".


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Think you need to add the logging time to your total workout time.
> 
> Holy volume batman, how long do you do this much volume before you take a break or do a "deload".


 
Haha, yeah, my forearms are cramping from the typing 
erm usually a roough guide is 8-12 weeks before about 2 weeks of Yates HIT training, same split just different execution, then i'll bump up to rally crazy volume for 3 weeks hitting everything twice every 10 days and then drop back to my normal routine. 

I think my body really hates me so I just hate on it right back.

FUCK YOU BODY!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2011)

Holy shit 396x12 for BB rows thats awesome. When you say incline DB rows how does that change the movement? Wouldn't that just make your hand higher and you would still be doing the same movement on the same plane of motion?


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Holy shit 396x12 for BB rows thats awesome. When you say incline DB rows how does that change the movement? Wouldn't that just make your hand higher and you would still be doing the same movement on the same plane of motion?


 
its alright i guess would have like 440 for 8 or so but lowerback was dying fast.

the angle is similar to the row, but i pull the dumbbells at around chest height and pull right back for a contraction deep into my middle traps and rhomboids. It allows me to go heavy on the rows which i feel in my lower lats and then hit the middle back more effectively with the incline dumbbell rows


----------



## davegmb (May 4, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Holy shit 396x12 for BB rows thats awesome. When you say incline DB rows how does that change the movement? Wouldn't that just make your hand higher and you would still be doing the same movement on the same plane of motion?


 
180kg rows are massive, i cant even deadlift that much and never seen anybody deadlift that much for more then just singles. Are you doing these as pendlebury rows were you put it back on the floor after each rep?


----------



## Gazhole (May 4, 2011)

Awesome shit. Back training > everything else.


----------



## trapzilla (May 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> 180kg rows are massive, i cant even deadlift that much and never seen anybody deadlift that much for more then just singles. Are you doing these as pendlebury rows were you put it back on the floor after each rep?


 
My 240kg rows are massive haha!  and no it really hurts my back bending over that far. I perform them like Ronnie coleman does



Gazhole said:


> Awesome shit. Back training > everything else.


 
Cheers Gaz, back is a personal favourite too. mmmmm lat pumps


----------



## trapzilla (May 4, 2011)

Ya'll gonna love me. today was a strength leg day-the only truely low volume routine I ever do. It is designed to strengthen squats to improve the lifts on leg day. I've found by doing this My leg development is superior.

My hips were very tight today and despite stretchign for half an hour would not loosen up so I just had to work through it.
workout time 2hours including 30 minutes stretching
*6" box squat*
60/132 x5,
100/220x5,
140/308x5
160/352x2,
180/396x1

*20" box squat*
140/308x5,
180/396x5
220/440x3,
260/572x2,
280/616x1,-PR
300/660 x1 -boo ya PR

*lying leg curl*
45/99x8,
60/132x8
67.5/148.5x8

*toe press*
200/440x12,
300/660x12,
420/924x12,
500/1100x12,
600/1320x12,

*one leg seated calf raises*
20/44x15,
30/66x15,
40/88x15,
50/110x15,
60/132x15,

sets;24
Reps;198 

happy with the box squats today, got the gym talking haha! bar just about held in. unfortunately think i can only but another 20kg plate each side before running out of space


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 4, 2011)

Nice, 660 is great, that's 2.5xbody weight looks like it was a big jump from you last PR too. I am starting to use higher volume for upper body but I like training my legs low volume still.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 4, 2011)

awesome numbers. 

I've never seen a 6" box. That's nuts.

Have you ever tried kneeling squats? I haven't but heard they can be pretty awesome.


----------



## trapzilla (May 4, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice, 660 is great, that's 2.5xbody weight looks like it was a big jump from you last PR too. I am starting to use higher volume for upper body but I like training my legs low volume still.


 
Thanks Hate, yeah it was my last was 2 weeks ago with a 270 kg x5, the week before i jumped too fast i went 250 , then 300 so i  missed the 300, so was glad to hit it. i think the audience wathcing helped too.  



omerta2010 said:


> awesome numbers.
> 
> I've never seen a 6" box. That's nuts.
> 
> Have you ever tried kneeling squats? I haven't but heard they can be pretty awesome.


 
well it is more of a step up block with a plate beneath it if i'm honest. 

i haven't no, always confused me as to how you sit down and stand up with them


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> *6" box squat*
> 60/132 x5,
> 100/220x5,
> 140/308x5
> ...



  That's some impressive flexibility right there.


----------



## trapzilla (May 5, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> That's some impressive flexibility right there.


 
Haha, i can only go down that far with weight on my back!! ask me any other time and i'll look like a turtle!!


----------



## trapzilla (May 5, 2011)

It was delts today, a nice light shoulder workout  as per usual.
tried a slower tempo today on my lifts squeezing more throughout the movement, not sure.


time 1:30 hours
*seated behind the neck military*
40/88x10,
60/132x10,
80/176x10,
90/198x10,
60/132x20,

*medium grip upright rows*
40/88 x10,
60/132 x10,
80/176x10,
100/220x10,

*lateral raises*
17.5/38.5x8,
25/55 x8,
35/77x8,

*behind the back cable laterals*
15/33 x10,
20/44 x10,
30/66 x10,

*hammer strength lateral raise partials(*weights each side)
continuous drop sets; 40/88x30, 35/77x40, 25/55x50, 15/33x60, 10/22x70, 5/11x80,

*high bench bent over laterals*
18/39.6 x10,
32.5/71.5x10,
40/88 x10,

*behind the back shrugs*
60/132 x12,
130/286 x12,
230/506 x12,
260/572x12,
300/660 x12,

sets; 22
reps; 564

lower volume again =( not liking this trend lately, leaves me uncomfortable.
going to switch my emphasis round to increases traps and rear delts and drop out presses for a little while as front delts are just overpowerign eveything!! i do one exercise for them and they just go wild!

God i need some Dark rage.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 5, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> lower volume again =( not liking this trend lately, leaves me uncomfortable.


Don't lie, you like it.


----------



## trapzilla (May 5, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Don't lie, you like it.


 
it feels weird and unnatural, like standing in a playground with my hands not down my pants


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 5, 2011)

Ok so I have been thinking about your volume training a lot lately. What type of training would you recommend for starting off doing some higher volume stuff? I want to try it one of these days. My weight hasn't been going up as fast as it was, which is probably just because my beginner gains are stopping, but since it's slowing down might as well try something new and see if that speeds it back up right?


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2011)

i scanned through, and didnt see, but how big are you? do you stay fairly lean?

fucking ox man..


----------



## trapzilla (May 5, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Ok so I have been thinking about your volume training a lot lately. What type of training would you recommend for starting off doing some higher volume stuff? I want to try it one of these days. My weight hasn't been going up as fast as it was, which is probably just because my beginner gains are stopping, but since it's slowing down might as well try something new and see if that speeds it back up right?


 
well the first thing i'd suggest doing is to switch around your training days if at all possible to a lower, upper push, upper pull at least or preferrably for my style of training a lower, chest +tris, back, delts and bis split.

and then from that i'd start of at about 4 exercises per large bodypart, quads, back, delts(debatable), chest and 3 for the smaller ones tris, bis, calves

a basic bodybuilding style routine but with your prefferred rep range. I like to go between 8 and 3 reps on at least one or two core exercises per bodypart as i have a love affair with strength.

i'd then suggest each week incorporate an exercise and a couple of drop sets into each bodyparts workout until you reach a level that you feel is very high volume-similar to my volume then increase it a final time, stay at that for another week then drop down to a mid point between your first and last weeks volume before switching back to your HIT approach if you like. 

i'll provide an example on shoulders;
military press 3-4 sets x8-3 reps
upright rows(built will hate me but i like them) 3-4 sets x8 reps
bent over laterals 3-4 sets x8 reps
barbell shrugs 3-4 sets x10 reps
week 2 add- lateral raises with a drop set
week 3 add- dumbbell shrugs with drop set
so on

the idea behind the volume ramping is to reach a level of over reaching for a couple of weeks(similar to block training) and then drop down to a comfortable level


PreMier said:


> i scanned through, and didnt see, but how big are you? do you stay fairly lean?
> 
> fucking ox man..


 
I'm 5'9"/5'10" and about 240lbs bulked which i am now

i'm pretty lean, sitting at around 14-15% bf now which is mostly around my chest and abs-I have a very lean set of legs.

size wise i'll give my measurements-all self done
neck 18"
chest 50"
shoulders 55"
arms 17.6"
forearms 14.8"
waist 36"
thigh 31"
calves 18.7"


 Cheers Premier, but can always be stronger


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 5, 2011)

I too have my love affair with strength, and I refuse to drop squats, front squats, deadlifts clean, or jerks from any routine I do. What if I do a 4 day split around clean and jerks, bench, squats, deadlifts and do shoulders with cleans, a pull day for deadlifts, etc. If I do shoulders with Bi's I might as well hit Tri's again and do some grip work as well, that sound ok? I like the pyramiding volume that actually sounds really good.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 5, 2011)

Oh yea, and your legs are beast, I want 30in+ legs too. When I started my legs were a little under 20 inches lol. 4 more inches to go.


----------



## davegmb (May 6, 2011)

100kg upright rows! great strength


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> well the first thing i'd suggest doing is to switch around your training days if at all possible to a lower, upper push, upper pull at least or preferrably for my style of training a lower, chest +tris, back, delts and bis split.






ihateschoolmt said:


> I too have my love affair with strength, and I refuse to drop squats, front squats, deadlifts clean, or jerks from any routine I do. What if I do a 4 day split around clean and jerks, bench, squats, deadlifts and do shoulders with cleans, a pull day for deadlifts, etc.



trapzilla might have other advice, but here's my opinion for doing what you want to keep and staying with trapzilla's suggested split.

Squats and front squats on lower day.
Bench on chest+tris day.
Deadlifts on back day.
Cleans, jerks, overhead stuff on delts+bis day.


----------



## trapzilla (May 6, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> trapzilla might have other advice, but here's my opinion for doing what you want to keep and staying with trapzilla's suggested split.
> 
> Squats and front squats on lower day.
> Bench on chest+tris day.
> ...


 
And 100% what I would have suggested Triple



davegmb said:


> 100kg upright rows! great strength


  Thanks Dave!


----------



## trapzilla (May 6, 2011)

Thought it might be fun to post an old picture I found of me when I was 18

its a 220/440 deadlift in the picture


----------



## davegmb (May 6, 2011)

220kg deadlift at any age is really impressive and at 18 years old is stupid stong, how old are you now? i hit the big 30 last october gutted haha


----------



## trapzilla (May 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> 220kg deadlift at any age is really impressive and at 18 years old is stupid stong, how old are you now? i hit the big 30 last october gutted haha


 
Thanks Dave, i'm 20 now just turned so this december just gone


----------



## davegmb (May 6, 2011)

20 hey, no wonder you can handle so much volume.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

What do you mean 220/440? you mean 200/440? That's great for any age, what you weigh back then, about 215 is my guess?


----------



## trapzilla (May 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> What do you mean 220/440? you mean 200/440? That's great for any age, what you weigh back then, about 215 is my guess?


 
No i mean 220/484 =) and i'm not sure tbh i think i was around 198 actually there, i was coming off a cut that jsut dropped my weight down but didn't get me that lean


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

I wish you would start deadlifting again.


----------



## trapzilla (May 6, 2011)

hahaha, I may start next week


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 6, 2011)

I just realized how high a 20in box squat is, why did you do it that high? I'll be curious to see how your deadlift has improved.


----------



## trapzilla (May 7, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I just realized how high a 20in box squat is, why did you do it that high? I'll be curious to see how your deadlift has improved.


 
because there are two typical sticking points in a squat, the hole-the 6" box and the lockout -the 20" box and so by strengthening each part of the movement and developing a fast rate of force development at those points i can squat heavier overall.


----------



## trapzilla (May 8, 2011)

*the aftermath*

Well today's leg session did not go exactly as intended owing impart to my hips being fucked, having massively chaffed thighs and having barely eaten and being tired and hungover from last night!

I don't drink ever but I had a Jazz event to attend with a few rugby friends so we went and it ended up with everyone being wrecked and me getting home at 2.30 am. I trained at 2pm so ya know. 

the good thing to come out of the workout was 1. i figured out how to deal with my hip and 2. I had a good calf workout.

workout time 2 hours ish, lost track of time.

10 minutes stretching
*squats;*
60/132 x12,
100/220x6,
140/308 x6,
160/352x6 -hip incredibly tight and slow
60/132 x5 -30 second stay in the hole

*leg press;*
200/440 x8
250/550x8,
300/660x8,

*sissy squats;*
40/88x10
60/132x10
80/176x10

*jeffersons;*
40/88x8(each side)
60/132x8(each side)

*seated leg curl;*
20/44x10,
40/88x10,
50/110x10

*lying leg curl;*
25/55x12,
42.5/93.5x12,
67.5/148.5x8,

*pull throughs;*
40/88x8,
60/132x8,
80/176x8,

*toe press;*
280/616 x12,
420/924x12,
540/1188x12,
630/1386x12,

*donkey raises;*
40/88x15,
80/176 x15
120/264x12
160/352 x12
200/440 x12

*seated raises;*
60/132x15
100/220x15
140/308x15
180/396x15

*hip machine;*
30/66x10
50/110x10
60/132x10

not gonna bother doing sets and reps today as frnakly it was a pointless workout.

the scales at the gym said I was 116 kg/255.2lbs today so if i am then i am uber happy!

switching to my Yates hit phase on monday for the next two weeks!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 8, 2011)

Lol you gained 15 pounds in like a week?


----------



## trapzilla (May 8, 2011)

according to scales at the gym yes, but i'm dubious


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 8, 2011)

You took measurements about a week ago right? Take them again, if you gained 15 pounds you should see a major difference in them. That's what I do when my weight fluctuates a lot.


----------



## trapzilla (May 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You took measurements about a week ago right? Take them again, if you gained 15 pounds you should see a major difference in them. That's what I do when my weight fluctuates a lot.


 
i'm gonna take it as the scales being fucked. there is no way i gained 15lbs in a day which my log shows, especially as i only go in 2 meals yesterday!!


----------



## davegmb (May 8, 2011)

Everything looks strong as usual with you. Are you playing rugby every wknd along with all that heavy lifting, i take it you dont get sore the next day after training then?
Another thing that caught my eye was 'The jazz night'  you must play rugby *union* because i cant imagine those *league* boys ive met ever going a 'jaz night'!


----------



## trapzilla (May 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Everything looks strong as usual with you. Are you playing rugby every wknd along with all that heavy lifting, i take it you dont get sore the next day after training then?
> Another thing that caught my eye was 'The jazz night'  you must play rugby *union* because i cant imagine those *league* boys ive met ever going a 'jaz night'!


 
cheers dave, a bit sub par on legs but calves was good showing, may need to edit actually-i think i hit 2 PR's on calves. 

My season ended a little while ago but i used to with 3 training sessions a week. Oh hell no I got sore as shit I just planned my workouts very well!!

nothign wrong with enjoying a bit of Jazz and tbh it was a fundraiser so wasn't just for the fun of it.  those rugbby league boys think their all hard but they're the real pansies!!


----------



## davegmb (May 8, 2011)

Haha, was only messing with you, im sure it was a great night.


----------



## Hench (May 9, 2011)

Union > League. Fact. 

Looking good Trap, I'm enjoying the journal. You've even persuaded me to add some more volume to my routine next time I bulk. 

And I fuc*king hate volume, lol.


----------



## trapzilla (May 9, 2011)

Hench said:


> Union > League. Fact.
> 
> Looking good Trap, I'm enjoying the journal. You've even persuaded me to add some more volume to my routine next time I bulk.
> 
> And I fuc*king hate volume, lol.


 
Right on Hench. and cheers, hopefully get some good chest number tonight =)

I feel honoured Hench, genuinely


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2011)

Trapzilla your rubbing off on me now and going to add a bit extra volume tonight to my chest/shoulder day, going to add another exercise to hit the upper chest. 
Been on the creatine for a couple of weeks and find when im on it im not particularly much stronger but have more endurance and can usually push out more reps.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Trapzilla your rubbing off on me



And trapzilla's cult following continues to grow.


----------



## trapzilla (May 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Trapzilla your rubbing off on me now and going to add a bit extra volume tonight to my chest/shoulder day, going to add another exercise to hit the upper chest.
> Been on the creatine for a couple of weeks and find when im on it im not particularly much stronger but have more endurance and can usually push out more reps.


 

Excellent to hear Dave, i'll visit you log to see hoe it went

yeah, i'd agree with the creatine point unless i'm on a massive dose it just delivers endurance particularly strength endurance for me


----------



## trapzilla (May 9, 2011)

*1st Day of Dorian H.I.T.*

Well today was the first of my Dorian HIT phase.
I'd forgotten how much I liked it , gym was hot as shit and three layers didn't help but arsed?

If there are 3 sets the first 2 are light and then medium weights, If there are two the first is a medium weight set.

things felt odd at first with the jump in weights but will be better next week

time 1 hr 40 
*incline bench*
50/110x8,
90/198x8,
110/242x8(+2 forced)

*flat bench*
60/132 x12,
90/198x8,
120/264x8,

*incline dumbbell bench*
40/88x10,
50/110x8,

*incline flyes*
27.5/60.5 x8,
45/99x5,

*flat flyes*
25/55x8,
40/88x8,

*hammer strength partial presses*
20/44(each side) x10,
50/110(each side) x10-double drop set; 40/88x12, 20/44x15,

*underhand cable crossovers*
30/66x10,
40/88x10,
45/99x8-triple drop set; 35/77x10, 25/55x12, 15/33x20,

*one arm overhead dumbbell extensions*
12.5/27.5x12
16/35.2x10,
22.5/49.5x10,

*bench dips*
bw @ 108/237.6 +40/88 x12,
bw +80/176x12,

*v-bar pressdowns*
50/110x15,
100/220x12(stack)
120/264x10,

*v-bar overhead cable extensions*
45/99x15,
65/143x15,
90/198x15,

Chest sets; 17 _working sets; 7_
Tri sets; 11_working sets; 4_

i'm not gonna count reps except for the working set reps whilst performing Dorian;
Chest Reps; 57
Tri Reps; 47

I liked the switch I really did.

I wore a vest today, due to popular request, feedback was that I looked big but my lower outer chest could do with some more width, so i'm going to start doing very wide flat smith benches, Serge Nubret style that guy had sweep

Note; i never wear vests I am not big enough IMO


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2011)

Holy volume Batman!  Holy great numbers! Very impressive Trap 

Are you natty?


----------



## x~factor (May 9, 2011)

Looking at your workout makes me feel like I'm slacking in the gym, volume wise.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 9, 2011)

A vest?  I don't think anyone is big enough to pull off a vest.


----------



## trapzilla (May 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> A vest?  I don't think anyone is big enough to pull off a vest.


 
come on now Ronnie is! and it came out for the last set of crossovers then went away again!!



x~factor said:


> Looking at your workout makes me feel like I'm slacking in the gym, volume wise.


 
Cheers X i like volume i guess, i think tbh last night i didn't need the crossovers or hammer strengths but i fancied them. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Holy volume Batman! Holy great numbers! Very impressive Trap
> 
> Are you natty?


 
Thanks Jersy! 

no i'm not natty. But i train with natty guys and they grow gret too


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2011)

Ive had this discussion on her before Trapzilla, as i understand Americans call vests "wife beaters" or "tank top" and when we say vest they think we mean a waist coat, think thats why ihate is hysterical!


----------



## trapzilla (May 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Ive had this discussion on her before Trapzilla, as i understand Americans call vests "wife beaters" or "tank top" and when we say vest they think we mean a waist coat, think thats why ihate is hysterical!


 
Ohhh, well that explains alot i guess haha!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 9, 2011)

Damn I was just imagining you working out in a leather vest like this guy... I was going to make fun of you for the rest of time.


----------



## trapzilla (May 10, 2011)

That might be a fun idea to try


----------



## trapzilla (May 10, 2011)

It was Dozzer back today. I liked it lats are already killing me!
Had a bit of a delay mid workout due to some cretins taking eternity on the hammer rows, i'm sorry but using 35/77 each side using 10/22 plates is just a joke particularly when your mate is pushing the weight for you!!

time 1hour 30

*decline dumbbell pullover*
30/66x12,
40/88x12,
50/110x12,

*reverse grip pulldown*
80/176x10,
110/242x10,
140/308x8,

*yates row*
60/132x10,
120/264x10,
180/396x11,

*hammer strength low row(weight each side)*
50/110x10,
85/187x10,
110/242x7

*seated row using 2 D handles*
80/176x12
125/275x12

*dumbbell preacher curls*
17.5/38.5x10,
27.5/60.5x8,

*cross body hammer curls*
40/88x10,
50/110x8,

*wide curls*
20/44x12,
40/88x12,
60/132x12,

*concentration curls*
15/33x12
20/44x10-extended set dumbbell curls 20/44x15

Nice workout overall, due to delays didn't have time to do some deads like i'd wanted but next week.

back sets*;* 15 _working sets;5_
biceps sets;9 _working sets;4_


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Ive had this discussion on her before Trapzilla, as i understand Americans call vests "wife beaters" or "tank top" and when we say vest they think we mean a waist coat, think thats why ihate is hysterical!


 
I was wondering WTF he'd be wearing a vest in the gym for one set for.

Nice volume though, one of these days I should try the HIT.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2011)

I don't like the Hammer Low row, something about the setup just doesn't feel right for me.

Damn impressive weights though.


----------



## trapzilla (May 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I don't like the Hammer Low row, something about the setup just doesn't feel right for me.
> 
> Damn impressive weights though.


 
Cheers O

I don't do it traditionally, I perform it unilaterally with only my non working side chest resting on the pad and I maintain about a 45 degree angle to the pad with with torso, so that i can get a really deep stretch and a tight contraction that just destroys my lower lats


----------



## davegmb (May 10, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> It was Dozzer back today. I liked it lats are already killing me!
> Had a bit of a delay mid workout due to some cretins taking eternity on the hammer rows, i'm sorry but using 35/77 each side using 10/22 plates is just a joke particularly when your mate is pushing the weight for you!!


 

Really strong workout as usual, but remember not everybody can shift the weights you can bud, heavy is whats heavy for you not the next man.


----------



## trapzilla (May 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Really strong workout as usual, but remember not everybody can shift the weights you can bud, heavy is whats heavy for you not the next man.


 
my point wasn't the weight, i'm not arsed if your pushing the bar if you wroking hard but the little pricks were taking an eternity, talking and having a play on near by machines and then not even doing the weight themsevles that was what pissed me off. If your working your hardest i really don't care what you lift.

I appreciate the way I said it made it sound like i thought the weight was ridiculous, i should always proof read


----------



## TJTJ (May 10, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I'm 5'9"/5'10" and about 240lbs bulked which i am now
> 
> i'm pretty lean, sitting at around 14-15% bf now which is mostly around my chest and abs-I have a very lean set of legs.
> 
> ...


 
Nice man! Great measurements(albeit self done) are very impressive. You should post up some photos in your profile.


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Ive had this discussion on her before Trapzilla, as i understand Americans call vests "wife beaters" or "tank top" and when we say vest they think we mean a waist coat, think thats why ihate is hysterical!


----------



## trapzilla (May 10, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Nice man! Great measurements(albeit self done) are very impressive. You should post up some photos in your profile.


 
I'll hold off until i hit the 300lb mark  leave it as a surprise


----------



## TJTJ (May 11, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I'll hold off until i hit the 300lb mark  leave it as a surprise




 I love suprises lol


----------



## trapzilla (May 11, 2011)

Had a tug of war competition today, came 2nd overall  
so my back was fucked going into legs today and from last night too!!

time 1hr 20 minutes

*leg extensions*
50/110x11,
70/154x11,
100/220x11,

*front squats*
60/132x11,
90/198x11,
120/264x9,

*leg press*
200/440x11,
300/660x11,

*romanian deadlifts on a 4" box using 15's/33's*
100/220x7,
140/308x7,
180/396x7,

*lying leg curls*
30/66x11,
60/132x13,

*seated leg curls*
20/44x11,
50/110x11,

*toe presses*
380/836x11,
540/1188x11,
460/1012 + 2 x 90/198 guys +1 x65/143 guy =705/1551 x20 -PR,

*seated raises(machine fucked so couldn't go higher than 60/132)*
60/132x25 x5 sets

sets ;23 _working sets; 12_
 reps ;509

Happy with toe presses and front squats I reckon if my back wasn't so tired could have gone 3 plates for reps


----------



## davegmb (May 11, 2011)

I usually do the lying leg curl variety but recently tried the seated hamstring curls and i find that machine quite arkward on my back, cant seem to get myself comfortable in the seat weird!


----------



## trapzilla (May 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I usually do the lying leg curl variety but recently tried the seated hamstring curls and i find that machine quite arkward on my back, cant seem to get myself comfortable in the seat weird!


 
Its a Hammer strength version I use. I have to have my upper back against the pad but my ass about 2 inches off the back and then grab the pad behind my head to find the right angle for me to hit my upper hams


----------



## TJTJ (May 11, 2011)

I want to know about your shoulders, knees and elbows. Do you use raps, braces or some shit like that? because with your program my joints, tendons and ligaments cringe at the site of your workload.  lol

I wanted to use raps for my knees, braces for my elbows and the such but it feels like they restrict a lot of blood flow.


----------



## trapzilla (May 11, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I want to know about your shoulders, knees and elbows. Do you use raps, braces or some shit like that? because with your program my joints, tendons and ligaments cringe at the site of your workload. lol
> 
> I wanted to use raps for my knees, braces for my elbows and the such but it feels like they restrict a lot of blood flow.


 

Ahahaa, thanks for the concern TJ! I use nothing only a belt on last sets of rows, squats and deads(when i do them) straps on last couple of sets for back and shrugs. and wrist wraps on heavy presses and occasionally laterals and curls. 

i have only ever had a few problems with tendontitis in my right wrist and a rotator cuff pull when i first benched 140. so i've not had many joint issues. that being said the do crack like shit all the time


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 11, 2011)

I bet you go real deep on leg presses don't you? I hate when people move it 6 inches.


----------



## trapzilla (May 11, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I bet you go real deep on leg presses don't you? I hate when people move it 6 inches.


 
I sure do! and squeeze my legs the whole way and go slow on the negative-so i don't have to use too much weight.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I bet you go real deep on leg presses don't you? I hate when people move it 6 inches.



I've also seen people doing a combo bench press / leg press, i.e., pushing on their knees to help push the weight up.


----------



## trapzilla (May 12, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> I've also seen people doing a combo bench press / leg press, i.e., pushing on their knees to help push the weight up.


 
Its a bitch but I have to hold the underside of the seat slightly behind my backside, as if i hold the handles either side of the carriage my thighs rub on my forearms on every rep!! it hurts like hell!


----------



## trapzilla (May 12, 2011)

Shoulders and Traps today, wasn't quite Dorian as I had some areas i wanted to bang and my chest and back were in agony from this weeks training so presses were not as good as i would have liked.

time 1hr 35

*seated military press*
60/132x7
80/176x7
100/220x7

*one arm wide cable upright rows*
30/66x11
60/132x11
80/176x9

*seated laterals*
17.5/38.5x11
22.5/49.5x11
30/66x11

*one arm cable laterals*
20/44x11
30/66x11

*cable rear delt flyes(each side)*
30/66x11
40/88x11
50/110x11

*rear delt machine*
50/110x11
75/165x15,x14

*incline rear laterals*
17.5/38.5x11
22.5/49.5x11
30/66x11

*behind the back shrugs*-
100/220x12
180/396x12
260/572x12
300/660x12
*~superset with~*
*close grip upright rows*
40/88x12x2
60/132x10
80/176x10

*barbell shrugs*
180/396x10
280/616x10
340/748x10
*~superset with~*
*dumbbell shrugs*
50's/110's x20 x 3 sets

thought i'd share a picture of the final set of shrugs, all the plates are 20's/44lbs and the bar is the same weight.

sets;26 _working sets 9_

reps 395

I squeezed hard on rear delts so that kept weight down a bit. but a very good workout


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 12, 2011)

Nice man, I bet it sucks unloading that bar lol. I can't imagine how it feels to hold 748 pounds wow... one day haha.


----------



## trapzilla (May 12, 2011)

Cheers Ihate and yeah its a bitch sometimes! I should point out I use straps on shrugs with a double overhand thumbless grip


----------



## trapzilla (May 13, 2011)

Arms today, nothing more to add really other than a wicked pump

*v-bar pressdowns*
50/110x10
85/187x10
100/220x10
125/275x10

*incline skull crushers*
27.5/60.5x10
37.5/82.5x10
57.5/126.5x8

*close benches*
60/132x12
90/198x10
120/264x6

*one arm overhead db extensions*
12.5/27.5x12
18/39.6x20
22.5/49.5x10
27.5/60.5 x5-negatives only, drop set 12.5/27.5 x12

*backhands*
20/44x12
30/66x12
40/88x12

*close grip ez bar **preacher curls*
27.5/60.5x10+10 peak contractions
37.5/82.5x10+10 peak contractions
47.5/102.5x10+10 peak contractions

*seated db curls*
15/33x10
25/55x10
30/66x10

*wide curls*
20/44x12
40/88x12
60/132x10

*cable high curls behind the head*
40/88x20
60/132x20
80/176x20

*cross body hammer curls *30/66x10, 40/88x10
*~superset with~*
*concentration curls *15/33x15, 15/33x12

does anyone care if i count sets and reps? if not I won't do it in future(saves me some time)


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 13, 2011)

Nah don't worry about counting sets and reps. Those are some crazy v grip push downs though man god damn.


----------



## Juiced_Monkey (May 13, 2011)

peak contractions is awesome for biceps, great log and workout,


----------



## trapzilla (May 13, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nah don't worry about counting sets and reps. Those are some crazy v grip push downs though man god damn.


 
thank heavens!! I was beginning to lose my patience with it! and thanks Hate always there!


Juiced_Monkey said:


> peak contractions is awesome for biceps, great log and workout,


 thanks Juicey Primate, nice to see a new face


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2011)

Nice arm day, how close do you have your hands on the CG bench?


----------



## trapzilla (May 14, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice arm day, how close do you have your hands on the CG bench?


 
slightly inside of shoudler width


----------



## trapzilla (May 16, 2011)

It was meant to be Dorian Chest today but I had some stuff on my mind and just didn't feel right in some way so I decided to drop to a higher volume lower intensity workout.

total time 1 hour 40 mins
*incline bench*
60/132x12
90/198x6
120/264x5
140/308x1

*incline flyes*
20/44x8
30/66x8
40/88x8
50/110x6

*flat benches*
60/132x8
90/198x8
120/264x8

*decline wide grip benches(2xshoulder width)*
60/132x10
100/220x10
130/286x8

*overhand crossovers(weight each side)*
30/66x10
50/110x10
75/165x8

*underhand crossovers*
20/44x12
30/66x12
40/88x8

*straight bar pressdowns(strong squeeze for 2 seconds at peak contraction)*
50/110x10
75/165x10
100/220x10

*bench dips*
bwx12
bw+40/88x12
+80/176x12
+120/264x5(had a shooting pain down my right trap and delt at the end of fifth rep so stopped)

*one arm overhead dumbbell extensions*
10/22x12
15/33x12
20/44x12

*rope pressdowns*
30/66x15
50/110x15
70/154x15

*backhands*
20/44x12
30/66x12
40/88x10

Trap isn't hurting now but well see tomorrow for back.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 16, 2011)

Nice, that's a beast incline. How do you put 264 pounds on your lap for bench dips?


----------



## trapzilla (May 16, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice, that's a beast incline. How do you put 264 pounds on your lap for bench dips?


 
Thanks I Hate, only the secon or third time i've ever used 3 plates either side .

But erm i have my training partner stack 6x20kg/44lbs plates on my legs and then stabilise them with his hand.  I perform them between two benches so my feet rest on a second bench.


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2011)

^^^^^id like to know that too!


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Thanks I Hate, only the secon or third time i've ever used 3 plates either side .
> 
> But erm i have my training partner stack 6x20kg/44lbs plates on my legs and then stabilise them with his hand. I perform them between two benches so my feet rest on a second bench.


 
Oh my god, i dont think i could even watch that, i can see you turning into one of those youtube clips where the lifter snaps his leg or arm! Be carefull haha


----------



## trapzilla (May 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Oh my god, i dont think i could even watch that, i can see you turning into one of those youtube clips where the lifter snaps his leg or arm! Be carefull haha


 
Haha!!! that image makes me cringe too! I make sure the weight sits very high on my legs, nowhere near my knees as if the weight is close I am petrified my Kneecaps will ping off!!


----------



## trapzilla (May 17, 2011)

Trap wasn't bothering me at all today despite the slight pull yesterday on bench dips so went ahead as planned 

*2x shoulder width pullups(warm up)*
bw108.6/238.9 x10
bw x8
bw x7

*reverse grip pulldown*
80/176x10
110/242x10
147.5/324.5x10

*t-bar corner rows*
5 plates/100/220x8
8 plates/160/352x6
10 plates/200/440x5-i tried 11 plates but it wouldn't fit on the bar not sure whether to be happy or sad

*bilateral hammer strength low row(weiight total)*
90/198x10
120/264x10
160/352x8

*cable high rows (overhand shoulder width grip)*
80/176x10
125/275x10

*one arm straight arm pulldowns*
30/66x10
25/55x12
25/55x12

*hyperextensions*
bw x30 x 3sets

*unilateral machine preacher curls*
20/44x12
30/66x12
this machine sucked ass,never going to use it again

*wide barbell curls*
30/66x10
60/132x10

*cross body hammer curls*
32.5/71.5 x10
45/99 x10

*finger curls-according to Gaz*
60/132 x12
80/176x12


----------



## Hench (May 17, 2011)

Looking good man, I'm thinking of starting a journal, still not sure if I can be arsed. 

Do you B+C or are you currently natty?


----------



## trapzilla (May 17, 2011)

Hench said:


> Looking good man, I'm thinking of starting a journal, still not sure if I can be arsed.
> 
> Do you B+C or are you currently natty?


 
Near the end of 16 week blast at the moment, Hench.

I think it would be interesting if you did, granted it can be a ball ache, but as I log everything anyway its no biggie for me.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 17, 2011)

Nice man, loaded the bar up all the way on those Tbars eh? That's crazy.


----------



## Hench (May 17, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Near the end of 16 week blast at the moment, Hench.
> 
> I think it would be interesting if you did, granted it can be a ball ache, but as I log everything anyway its no biggie for me.



Yeah I log everything as well, should prob start posting it up, I'll get it sorted. 

What's the plan now in terms of diet, are you gona cut a bit or keep gaining, I think I remember you saying you were about 13%bf?

I currently REALLY fighting the temptation to run my first cycle! lol I'm glad I waited, made good gains naturally, but the time is coming soon. I'm about to order to some peptides, so we'll see what sort of gains they bring.


----------



## trapzilla (May 17, 2011)

Hench said:


> Yeah I log everything as well, should prob start posting it up, I'll get it sorted.
> 
> What's the plan now in terms of diet, are you gona cut a bit or keep gaining, I think I remember you saying you were about 13%bf?
> 
> I currently REALLY fighting the temptation to run my first cycle! lol I'm glad I waited, made good gains naturally, but the time is coming soon. I'm about to order to some peptides, so we'll see what sort of gains they bring.


The plan really is to blast and cruise using mostly test, deca, drol and occacionally tren and eq(funds allowing for last two) until about 300lbs at what ever bf% that comes to, hopefully not too high a %.

Then i'll cut-still B+Cing down to single digits probably or at most 10%ish and start some growth and other peptides. 

Then rinse and repeat
I'll continue to do this to hopefully hit a very lean 300lbs no matter how long it takes-i'm giving my self a realistic goal of by 40, with a plan to compete at between 270 and 300lbs-should be do able.

I was 13% at the start of this blast so maybe a little higher now, but visibly i'd say i'm actually slightly leaner, more vascular anyway.

Yeah i jumped on the wagon very early but at this stage i'm still not regretting it at all, although I wouldn't suggest it for nearly anyone.

I remember reading that someone-Dave Palumbo I think, suggestd people use peptides before roids as there is no suppression so almost no negative when used sensibly and it build a new foundation for when gear is applied.


ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice man, loaded the bar up all the way on those Tbars eh? That's crazy.


 
yeah, Ronnie Colemanmust have some kind of super bar up at metroflex, no way i can fit 12 plates on that bad boy!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> How do you put 264 pounds on your lap for bench dips?



Very carefully, I hope.


----------



## trapzilla (May 19, 2011)

Shoulders today!!! I couldn't resist to slip back into my old style. Dorian hasn't sat right with me this time round, killed my joints for the most part.

*seated military presses*
60/132x8
80/176x8
100/220x6

*wide grip upright rows*
50/110x10
60/132x10
80/176x10
100/220x8

*underhand ez bar front raises*
25/55x10
30/66x10
40/88x10

*seated laterals ~superset with~ arnold presses*
12.5/27.5x10,10
20/44x10,10
25/55x10,10-crazy shoulder pump off of these nom nom nom

*incline dumbbell face pulls*
20/44x10
32.5/71.5x10/first time doing these so really went light and just tried to get the groove down.

*rear delt machine*
50/110x12
75/165x12
85/187x12

*rear delt cables*
20/44x12
30/66x12
40/88x12

*behind the back machine upright rows*
80/176x8
110/242x8
140/308x8
187.5/412.5x8

I liked this workout, but i'm gonna start over reaching on rear delts and lateral delts, my fronts and traps jsut over power. so i'm gonna do laterals on chest day and my 2nd back day aswell and rears on both back days aswell.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 19, 2011)

Nice I super set laterals and arnolds too, just the other way around from you.


----------



## davegmb (May 19, 2011)

100kg upright row and seated military press = beast


----------



## trapzilla (May 20, 2011)

Arms today, a failry uneventful workout, a nice pump all round =)

workout time; 1 hour 30
*straight bar pressdown-strong contraction*
40/88x12
70/154x12
100/220x12

*close bench*
60/132x10
90/198x8
120/264x3
140/308x3-PR i think

*ez bar skull crushers*
27.5/60.5x8
37.5/82.5x8
57.5/126.5x6

*One arm over head dumbbell extensions*
15/33x10
20/44x10
25/55x10-PR i believe

*close rope pressdowns~superset with~ overhead staight bar cable extensions*
40/88x12~50/110x10
60/132x12~65/143x10
80/176x12~85/187x10

*close grip ez bar preacher curls*
27.5/60.5x10
37.5/82.5x10
47.5/104.5x10-PR

*dumbbell curls*
20/44x10
25/55x10
30/66x10-drop set 20/44x12

*barbell curls*
40/88x8
50/110x8
70/156x6

*behind the neck straight bar cable curls*
40/88x12
55/121x12
70/156x12
70/156x12-drop set-60/132x12, 50/110x15, 40/88x20

*concentration curls*
15/33x10
20/44x10
20/44x10-drop set 15/33x12

*reverse ez bar preacher curl*
27.5/60.5 x12 x 2 sets

*standing wrist curls*
60/132x12
80/176x12
100/220x8

those reverse preachers are incredible a must do in future!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 20, 2011)

Holy volume batman, awesome shoulder workout above as well. 

Uneventful with 3 PR's?  

Never heard of this one, got any examples:
*behind the neck straight bar cable curls*


----------



## trapzilla (May 20, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Holy volume batman, awesome shoulder workout above as well.
> 
> Uneventful with 3 PR's?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks a lot O.

I guess i meant uneventful in the sense that no one got stabbed or something! haha

YouTube - ‪Behind the neck cable curl‬‏
i perform them with my elbows slightly more infront of my head and at a slight backwards angle, they really are a great move!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 20, 2011)

Nice, 3 PRs is always nice. over 300lbs on close grips is a milestone IMO. Never fail to impress.


----------



## trapzilla (May 21, 2011)

Yeah I think it is IH8, Hopefully 4 plates won't be too far away now


----------



## trapzilla (May 21, 2011)

Ok so I just got back from my extra special back workout, I feel sad that I had no training partners to experience it with me.

I'm not going bother psoting weights except noting that i got up to 396lbs/180kg on the dealifts.

this workout was meant to be with a young guy who thought he was massive but he pulled out due to cricket!! It was designed to be all about pain and to hopefully make him be sick!! hahaahaha

*warmup triset -*3 rotations
60 second lat stretch, wide pullups, reverse pullups
*superset 1-*3 rotations
reverse pulldowns, close v bar pulldowns
*giant set 1-*3 rotations
machine tbars, incline dumbbell rows, bent over rows, seated cable rows
*giant set 2-*3 rotations
neutral front pulldowns, cable high rows, behind the neck neutral pulldowns
*triset-1-*3 rotations
ez bar staight arm pulldowns, underhand rope high rows, rope chest pulls
*Deadlifts *3 sets x + 2 drop sets
*superset 2*-4 rotations
dumbbell pullovers, one arm rows, dumbbell pullovers

I wanted to die at the end and had to lie down for about 5 mintues sipping water, with trembling hands


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 21, 2011)

If you hadn't done like 40 sets before deadlifts I'd tell you to step your game up before I catch you haha.


----------



## trapzilla (May 21, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> If you hadn't done like 40 sets before deadlifts I'd tell you to step your game up before I catch you haha.


 
Haha, next week i'll do deads fresh to see where i'm at after over a year of nearly not doing them.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 21, 2011)

That should be interesting! Don't be discouraged if they aren't as good as before, I bet you can add 50 pounds to your max in a month after not doing them for a year.


----------



## davegmb (May 21, 2011)

Ahhh cricket sounds much more civilised then a session in the gym with you, i dont blame the young man haha. 180Kg at the end of a back workout, strong.


----------



## trapzilla (May 22, 2011)

Well I truely paid fpt yesterday's madness by whole posterior chain is in absolute agony today!!

tried out new squatting technique and leg press stance. I liked em so will be keeping them in.

On the 180kg/396 kg squat my right lat cramped so had to chuck the bar!

*back squats full ass to floor*
60/132x12
100/220x10
140/308x8
160/352x3
180-miss
Immediate increasing sets;
60/132x12
100/220x12
140/308x6

*front squats*
60/132x12
100/220x20

*lunges-40metres*
bw x1
+20/44x1
+40/88x1

*leg press-new stance*
150/330x12
200/440x12
250/550x12

*seated leg curls*
20/44x10
40/88x10
60/132x6

*seated calf raises*
57.5/126.5
107.5/236.5x20
157.5/346.5x20
207.5/456.5x20-PR
257.5/566.5x20-PR

very happt with the calf PRs haven't had many of those in a while!


----------



## trapzilla (May 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Ahhh cricket sounds much more civilised then a session in the gym with you, i dont blame the young man haha. 180Kg at the end of a back workout, strong.


 
Yeah, it was a sensible decision on his part, i'm dying today and i'm used to this shit!

Oh well the fool has agreed to a monster leg session in a week or two =) chunder here we come! hahaha, he won't be walking for a while. the last guy who did it with me was unable to walk properly for about 11 days it took 6 days before he could go up and down the stairs without a banister!! i'm a sick fuck


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 22, 2011)

Damn a 20 rep front squat ugh that would suck, I don't like to go over 3 on those lol. I think I am going to try that on a shock week right before a deload.


----------



## trapzilla (May 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Damn a 20 rep front squat ugh that would suck, I don't like to go over 3 on those lol. I think I am going to try that on a shock week right before a deload.


 
didn't seem as painful as 20 rep back squats for some reason very odd


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 22, 2011)

But you can probably front squat way more weight than that 20 times, when you did it with back squats you probably used a more intense weight.


----------



## trapzilla (May 22, 2011)

yeah, but i kind of meant the cardiovascular pain, my legs barely hurt today as my back was fried from yesterday I could hardly lift!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> this workout was meant to be with a young guy who thought he was massive but he pulled out due to cricket!!



How hard-core can he be if a little insect kept him from working out?


----------



## trapzilla (May 23, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> How hard-core can he be if a little insect kept him from working out?


 
hahaha, cricket lol


----------



## trapzilla (May 23, 2011)

I've changed my split to hit Chest 2x a week as I feel it is a major week point, aswell as targetting hams more . New split is as follows;

Mon-Chest+tris
Tues-Back +forearms
Wed-Reverse order Legs
Thurs-Chest +delts
Fri-Back+traps/rest
Sat-arms
Sun-Legs

today was chest so here goes;

*incline bench*
60/132x10
100/220x10
120/264x2
140/308x3-drop set, 100/220x6, 60/132x10-PR

*Incline flyes*
30/66 x8
40/88 x8
50/110x6

*wide flat bench*
60/132x10
90/198x8
120/264x8-drop set 80/176x10, 60/132x12-PR

*wide hammer strength presses(weight each side)*
20/44x10
40/88x10
50/110x8

*underhand crossovers*
30/66x10
35/77x10
40/88x8-extended set overhand crossovers 40/88x20

*overhand wide ez bar pressdowns*
40/88x10
60/132x10
80/176x10

*one arm overhead dumbbell extensions*
14/30.8x10
18/39.6x10
25/55x10
30/66x10-PR

*giant set 2 rotations *40/88 x20 on each exercise
reverse ez bar pressdowns
close ez bar pressdowns
overhead rope pressdowns
wide rope pressdowns
close rope pressdowns

happy with the PR's and i reckon this new split will shock my chest and hams greatly


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2011)

Nice workout congrats on the PRs. That's one big ass giant set.


----------



## Gazhole (May 24, 2011)

Epic workouts as usual, Trapzilla! Getting sore just reading them, haha!


----------



## davegmb (May 24, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I've changed my split to hit Chest 2x a week as I feel it is a major week point, aswell as targetting hams more . New split is as follows;
> 
> Mon-Chest+tris
> Tues-Back +forearms
> ...


 
No day off on the new split


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2011)

110 lbs incline flyes!!! That's crazy!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2011)

^ damn I thought that was incline bench before. I call shitty form on that! Seriously though, how can you do incline flies with 110 DBs?


----------



## trapzilla (May 24, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Epic workouts as usual, Trapzilla! Getting sore just reading them, haha!


 
Cheers Gaz, although i think my fingers may break doing your last grip day


davegmb said:


> No day off on the new split


 
well only if needed  maybe once every 2 weeks



ihateschoolmt said:


> ^ damn I thought that was incline bench before. I call shitty form on that! Seriously though, how can you do incline flies with 110 DBs?


 
I can actually only flye so much due to my rotator cuff injury believe it or not. I'd liek to be able to go down to where my wrist are at the same level as my shoulders but i can only go so my half way between my elbow and wrist is level with my shoulder if that makes sense. 

If i go deeper than that with anyweight, i get searing pain in my shoulders and my joint cracks slightly. 

so my ROM is somewhat reduced compared to most. I mean if i was to flye like arnie did my shoulders would not work!


----------



## bammerham (May 24, 2011)

23


----------



## bammerham (May 24, 2011)

34


----------



## bammerham (May 24, 2011)

!


----------



## trapzilla (May 24, 2011)

someone please? remove him ^


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2011)

Lol ok I was wondering about those flies. I go deep as fuck and 35 pounds is challenging.


----------



## trapzilla (May 24, 2011)

Back today.
Was still fucked from that monster workout on saturday so just did a light pumping session to ease recovery;

*wide pull ups-warm up*
bwx15-PR
bw x11
bwx9

*rowrow pulldowns*
50/110x12
80/176x12
100/220x12

*rowrow rows*
20/44x10
40/88x10
60/132x10
80/176x10

*bilateral hammer low strength rows-each side*
40/88x10
65/143x10
75/165x10

*overhand shoulder width cable high rows*
80/176x10
100/220x10
125/275x10

*cable low rows with 2 d-handles with backside elevated on 4 plates*
60/132x12
80/176x12
110/242 x12

*ez bar straight arm pulldowns*
50/110x12
65/143x12
80/176x12

*dumbbell pullovers*
30/66x10
40/88 x10
50/110x10

*hyperextensions*
bwx30
+20/44x30
+7/15.4x20(slow and strict with squeeze throughout)

nice pump overall, just keeping the blood in the muscles.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2011)

WTF is a rowrow


----------



## Hench (May 24, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> WTF is a rowrow



+1 lol


----------



## trapzilla (May 24, 2011)

hahaha, I'm rowrow, my real life gym nickname lol


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> *rowrow rows*..... your boat, gently down the stream.


Ha, damn I'm funny.


----------



## trapzilla (May 24, 2011)

Oh how drole Ihate

Its because I like and am very good at all rows 

but a rowrow pulldown is with an ez bar attachment place 2 d handles in the groves so that they hang down lean back to about 70 degrees and pulldown, it allows a much greater contraction. and allows you to target the lats over teres groups

a rowrow row is on the t-bar machine place a rope under the handles and take an underhand plams parrallel grip and at a 60 degree row it right to your lower chest squeeze hard at the top-hits the middle lumbars, lowerlats and middle traps hard.

all named after me as,as far as i know they'e unique to me


----------



## bammerham (May 25, 2011)

Great log man!  That is one hell of a routine.


----------



## trapzilla (May 25, 2011)

Today was my first reverse leg day and boy oh boy did I enjoy it.

*smith machine seated calf raises*
57.5/126.5x20
157.5/346.5x20
207.5/456.5x30
257.5/566.5x50-PR

*smith machine standing calf raises*
157.5/346.5x12
207.5/456.5x12
257.5/566.5x30-PR

*reverse toe press*
20/44x12
30/66x12
40/88x12
60/132x12

*jeffersons*
40/88x20
60/132x20

*lying leg curl*
37.5/82.5x10
52.5/115.5x10
67.5/148.5x10-PR

*one legged curls*
10/22x12
15/33x12
20/44x12

*box RDL*
30/66x10
80/176x10
110/242x10

*walking barbell lunge**s*
20/44x50m
30/66x50m

*back squats*
60/132x10
100/132x10
140/308x10

*leg press*
150/330x12
200/440x12

my legs were fucked by the time lunges came round and the squats nigh on killed me, but a beautiful session


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2011)

your workouts are always fun to read. Some very intersting excercises with massive volume.


----------



## x~factor (May 25, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> *jeffersons*
> 40/88x20
> 60/132x20



Jeffersons? What is that?


----------



## trapzilla (May 25, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Jeffersons? What is that?


 
They're Jefferson deadlifts, you deadlift with the bar between your legs. They're great for the inner thighs and glutes.

here is the guy with the best leg aorund IMO doing them:Kai Greene

YouTube - ‪Kai Greene Training Legs Bev Francis Gym‬‏


----------



## davegmb (May 26, 2011)

haha ive just been banging on in my journal about how tough my leg day was and now ive just seen yours, why do i bother!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 26, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> well only if needed  maybe once every 2 weeks



Do you ever find yourself getting burnt out mentally working out that often without any days off?  I find that by the 4th straight day, I'm just going through the motions.


----------



## trapzilla (May 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> haha ive just been banging on in my journal about how tough my leg day was and now ive just seen yours, why do i bother!


 
A leg day is tough no matter what you do in it!

always remember 2 things with me though.
1. I love to train so will do a lot of volume
2. I'm a sick fuck so will do sadistic stuff at whim



Triple Threat said:


> Do you ever find yourself getting burnt out mentally working out that often without any days off? I find that by the 4th straight day, I'm just going through the motions.


 
on the contrary that one day off nearly kills me everytime. I really struggle to not train, i can't wait till I can train twice a day!


----------



## trapzilla (May 29, 2011)

Unfortunately due to a Ball I have pretty much not trained "properly" since wednesday.

I had a very messy night on the Friday, hopefully the last for a very long time. 

as of Monday I shall be back in the gym doing what I do


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 1, 2011)

*Finally back at it*

Finally got back into the gym after a week off, hated and loved every second of not going.

But more importantly i feel i'm smaller for it so i'm gonna go hammer and tongs to regain.

legs today nothing crazy just easing myself back into legs.

time 1hr 30-went slow

*back squat*
60/132x12
100/220x6
140/308x6
180/396x1
200/440x1

*quad extensions*
50/110x12
70/154x12
80/176x12
100/220x20

*leg press*
100/220x12
200/440x12
300/660x12

*toe press*
300/660x12
420/924x12
540/1188x12
710/1562x12
800/1760x8

*seated calf raises*
50/110x20
75/165x20

*lying leg curls*
30/66x6
42.5/93.5x6
60/132x6
75/165x6-PR

good to be back on it


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed your ball princess haha, so when you doing box squats again bud?


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Glad you enjoyed your ball princess haha, so when you doing box squats again bud?


 
Nasty!!!

Probably Sunday i'd imagine not sure wether to go low or high. i'm thinking high


----------



## x~factor (Jun 1, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> nothing crazy just easing myself back into legs.
> 
> back squat
> 60/132x12
> ...



Easing back with 440 lbs?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 2, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> 2. I'm a sick fuck
> 
> 
> i can't wait till I can train twice a day!



Evidently


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok so shoulders and chest today, nice shoulder part chest a bit short for my liking but delts were so baked i couldn't do a lot.
did delts first as one training partner had already hit chest this week and needed to get off somewhere so i obliged.

*arnold presses/superset with/standing laterals*
17.5/38.5x10~17.5/38.5x10
25/55x10~17.5/38.5x10
30/66x10~20/44x10
35/77x10_-Possible PR~_25/55x10

*underhand ez bar front raises*
25/55x12
30/66x12
35/77x12
45/99x12

*wide cable upright rows/superset with/one arm behind the back cable laterals*
60/132x12~20/44x12
100/220x12~25/55x12
125/275x12~30/66x12

*machine laterals(weight total)*
10/22x12
30/66x12
40/88x12

*machine rear laterals*
50/110x12
75/165x15
75/165x20

*incline cable face pulls*-not sure if i liked this, felt my traps too much
40/88x12
60/132x12
75/165x12

*incline dumbbell presses*
25/55x12
35/77x10
42.5/93.5x8
50/110x8

*wide flat benches*
60/132x8
90/198x8
120/264x6

*wide hammer strength presses-*weight each side
25/55x10
45/99x8
40/88x12~drop sets~ 35/77x15, 30/66x20, 20/44x25, 10/22x30+5 forced reps

nice pump all round =)


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 4, 2011)

It was Arms yesterday. close benches really suffered due to chest and delt fatiuge but I countered that problem 

*v-bar "cheat" pressdowns *- these are an excellent alternative to heavy close benches if you don't have a spotter handy
60/132x12
80/176x12
100/220x12
120/264x12
140/308x12
165/363x18

*one arm overhead dumbbell extensions*
10/22x10
17.5/38.5x10
22.5/49.5x10
27.5/60.5x8
32.5/71.5x6-PR~drop set~20/44x12, 10/22x20

*close benches-*the only bar available was one i didn't like so i really struggled with these, the tired delts and chest didn't help either 
60/132x12
80/176x8
100/220x2

*Giant set; *all done for 20 reps 2 rotations-this left my training partner shouting abhorrent slurs against my name that I cannot repeat.
*reverse ez bar pressdowns*
*ez bar pressdowns*
*over head ez bar cable extensions*
*flaring rope pressdowns*
*over head rope extensions*
*close rope pressdowns*
*dip machine*

*dumbbell preacher curls*
15/33x10
20/44x10
25/55x10

*scott curls*
20/44x10
40/88x10
50/110x10


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 4, 2011)

trap, r the 2 sets of #'s kg/pds for both sides of the pond or is it something else? u r sick by the way, if they could get that kinda volume in a hair product it'd be a best seller!


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 4, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> trap, r the 2 sets of #'s kg/pds for both sides of the pond or is it something else? u r sick by the way, if they could get that kinda volume in a hair product it'd be a best seller!


 
Yes Ovr40 its kg/lbs. 
Haha, thanks and yeah maybe we should brainstorm ideas! lol


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 4, 2011)

That's the craziest giant set I've ever seen! still lookin good in here man keep it up. I haven't been able to be on here much lately I'll have to catch up on the journals today.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 5, 2011)

You refuse to let anybody out do you on volume haha


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> That's the craziest giant set I've ever seen! still lookin good in here man keep it up. I haven't been able to be on here much lately I'll have to catch up on the journals today.


 
haha, cheers hate!. Hopefully it doesn't fuck up your training!



davegmb said:


> You refuse to let anybody out do you on volume haha


 
well it is kind of my thing lol!

did back yesterday tried out different angles on everything really so didn't go crazy on volume partially due to time constraints.

workout time 1hr 15 minutes

*wide grip pull ups-slow negative 3 second peak contraction*
bwx12
bwx9

*wide grip behind the neck pulldowns-haven't done these in ages but i liked 'em*
50/110x12
65/142x10
80/176x10
102.5/225.5x10+20 pulses from semi-stretched position

*close, reverse grip pulldowns-pulled into upper abdominals*
50/110x12
75/165x10
85/187x10
125/275x10+20 pulses from semi-stretched position, 
-i really liked these!

*bentover rows-pulled to middle chest*
40/88x10
60/132x10
80/176x12
-hated pulling so high really hurt my neck and shoulders so shan't be doing that in future

*t-bar rows-benot over to round 80 degrees, i normally only go to 50 degrees to hit my lumbars more*
60/132x10
100/220x10
140/308x8
-i didn't feel any muscular difference between these and my normal stance, except these hurt my LB!!

*decline dumbbell pullovers*
35/77x10
50/110x10

*seated cable rows*-pulled to mid sternum
50/110x10
80/176x10
125/275x10+5 forced reps

*straight arm cable pulldowns*
50/110x12
60/132x12
70/154x12

*behind back machine shrugs*
100/220x12+10 partials from stretched to semi stretched
140/308x12+10
185/407x12+10

*vbar close grip cable upright rows*
50/110x12+5 slow negatives with 5 second squeezes
80/176x12+5
100/220x12 +5
some good and some bad things taken from that workout


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 6, 2011)

Decent Chest and Tri workout today great pump and properly fucked by the end of it!

chest time 1hr 20, tris 40mins

*incline bench*
60/132x6
100/220x3
120/264x1
140/308x2

*wide flat bench*
60/132x8
100/220x8
120/264x6

*incline flyes-rotating with 2 second squeeze*
25/55x10
30/66x10
37.5/82.5x8

*decline bench*
60/132x10
100/220x10
140/308x4

*incline dumbbell bench*
40/88x10
50/110x6

*crossovers-a different machine to usual much stiffer*
15/33x12
20/44x12
30/66x12

*straight bar pressdowns**-2 second squeeze and 2 second stretch*
40/88x10
60/132x10
80/176x10
100/220x10

*straight bar skull crushers*
30/66x12
40/88x12
50/110x6

*one arm overhead dumbbell extensions*
12.5/27.5x10
20/44x10
25/55x6

*rope pressdowns*
40/88x12
50/110x12
60/132x12

*machine dips*
1 continuous dropset for a cumulative 100reps

really good workout there! will definately do it next week!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 6, 2011)

I dont know how the hell you keep this type of volume up long term. I'd be lucky to last a couple weeks.

Great looking workouts though.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I dont know how the hell you keep this type of volume up long term. I'd be lucky to last a couple weeks.


I agree. Do you take any pre-workout supplement?


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I dont know how the hell you keep this type of volume up long term. I'd be lucky to last a couple weeks.
> 
> Great looking workouts though.


 
lol, cheers O. Its mostly because I don't seem to grow off of low volume stimulation only annihalation.



x~factor said:


> I agree. Do you take any pre-workout supplement?


 I used to take MHP's Dark Rage which I loved. At the moment however I just use Monster energy drinks.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 7, 2011)

I like the sound of the machine dip dropset, i might try that after my regular dips next week


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 7, 2011)

Back tonight.

Now my right knee and hip have been giving me jip since last saturday not affected my workout too much but did affect my bentover rows today.

time 1hr30 minutes
*wide pullups-slow reps*
bwx10
bwx8

*behind the neck neutral grip pulldowns*
50/110x8
72.5/159.5x8
102.5/225.5x8
117.5/258.5x8-PR

*hammer strength pulldowns-weight each side*
20/44x8
40/88x8
60/132x8
80/176x6

*reverse bentover rows*
60/132x10
100/220x10
140/308x8
180/396x8
220/484x3-knee really hurt so had to drop the weight.

*t-bar rows*
60/132x8
100/220x8
140/308x8
180/396x6

*incline dumbbell rows*
30/44x10
40/88x10
50/110x10

*wide,overhand,ez bar seated rows, pulled to lower chest*
50/110x10
75/165x10
87.5/192.5x10

*one arm rows-stretch acrossed body*
50/110x10
50/110x10

*wide straight arm pulldowns*
50/110x10
80/176x10
100/220x10

*below knee rack pulls*
60/132x20
100/220x30

fun workout =)


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 7, 2011)

Dude holy shit that's a heavy reverse row. 484 pounds wow. Did you ever try to do deads again? Must be pulling around 650-700 with row numbers like that.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Dude holy shit that's a heavy reverse row. 484 pounds wow. Did you ever try to do deads again? Must be pulling around 650-700 with row numbers like that.


 
No i'd planned to but things came up. i'm planning to do them next tuesday fresh however!


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 8, 2011)

Legs today my left knee and hips really gave me hell on squats and so wasn't able to do much else.

I'll see how it is on saturday then I might just take a week off from legs and just do stretching.

*barbell squats*
60/132 x6
100/220x3
140/308x2
180/396x1
100/220x6-3 second pause in whole

*inverted smith machine squat*
40/88x12
80/176x12
120/264x12
160/352x12
200/440x20-these are truely incredible!! quads pumped to hell.

*lunges*
bw x100m slow stretching x2 sets

*smith machine stiff legs.*-i perform these so my hips move backwards with my knees locked and lowerback staying straight which allows a good stretch in my hams
50/110x10
90/198x10

*lying leg curls*
30/66x8
45/99x8
60/132x8

*stepmill*
10 minutes at levels 5-10 with a full stretch and calf contraction on each step

fun workouts all in all legs killed!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2011)

explain the inverted smith machine squats please, ive googled but no joy? i get the smith machine bit


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 8, 2011)

its like a vertical leg press.
You lie on your back with a rolled up foam mat under your lowerback. and place your feet about shoulder width apart on the bar, and then just like a leg press press the bar off the pins, have a partner rotate the hooks off and then just perform a squat type movement. Its essentially a DIY vertical leg press.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> its like a vertical leg press.
> You lie on your back with a rolled up foam mat under your lowerback. and place your feet about shoulder width apart on the bar, and then just like a leg press press the bar off the pins, have a partner rotate the hooks off and then just perform a squat type movement. Its essentially a DIY vertical leg press.


 
I know what you mean now, but sounds dangerous haha


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I know what you mean now, but sounds dangerous haha


 
LOL yeah it is but there are safety pins and i have a couple of good spotters near by!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 8, 2011)

My World Gym had this once. It was an awesome machine. Its 5x harder than the incline ones.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah X, that was the exact thing i was trying to recreate!


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 9, 2011)

Shoulders today! 
I kept my reps slightly higher than usual and I did more traps than usual which i liked a lot.
I also tried doing rear delts after traps to see if that took them out of the movements somewhat, I don't think it did just diminished the weight I could use.

Edit; time taken 1 hr 30

*seated dumbbell press*
25/55x6
32.5/71.5x6
42.5/93.5x6
50/110x6

*Cheat laterals*
20/44x10
30/66x10
40/88x10

*underhand ez bar front raises*
25/55x12
35/77x12
45/99x12

*Charles glass laterals*
12.5/27.5x12x3 sets

*wide grip upright rows*
40/88x10
50/110x10
60/132x10
80/176x10

*cable front raises*
20/44x10
25/55x10
30/66x10

*barbell shrugs*
120/264x10
220/484x10
300/660x10

*behind back shrugs*
100/220x12
140/308x12
180/396x12

*seated dumbbell shrugs*
50/110x15
50/110x20
50/110x30

*incline rear delt flyes*
15/33x12
18/39.6x12

*rear cable flyes*
20/44x12
30/66x12
40/88x12

Monster pump in traps and delts


----------



## davegmb (Jun 9, 2011)

How long did this one take you bud?


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 9, 2011)

edited it now Dave but it was 1 hr 30 =)


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2011)

The hell are Charles Glass laterals? Nice workout, though!!


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Gaz! they're laterals performed with the palms pronated throughout the movement.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 10, 2011)

Arms today, a fun fast workout happy with weights and pump!

*rope pressdowns*
40/88x20
60/132x20
80/176x20-PR-pump was already crippling here

*decline close grip bench*
60/132x15
100/220x8
120/264x6
140/308x2

*incline ez bar skull crusher*
27.5/60.5x10
47.5/104.5x10
57.5/126.5x10

*seated one arm overhead dumbbell extensions*
15/33x12
20/44x12
25/55x10

*parallel bar dips*
bwx12
+15/33x10
+20/44x6, drop set bw x10
bwx15

*incline hammer curls*
20/44x10
27.5/60.5x10
35/77x8
42.5/93.5x8

*scott curls*
20/44x10
40/88x10
60/132x10

*close grip ez bar curls*
32.5/71.5x10
52.5/115.5x10
57.5/126.5x8

*concentration curls*
15/33x12
20/44x12
20/44x10

*behind head close grip cable curls*
40/88x12
60/132x12
80/176x12

*reverse grip ez preacher curls*
17.5/38.5x10
27.5/60.5x10
32.5/71.5x10

*standing wrist curls*
40/88x12
60/132x12
80/176x12
110/242x8-PR

*bench wrist curls*
40/88x12
60/132x12
70/154x8, drop set 60/132 x10, 40/88x11

a great workout all round


----------



## davegmb (Jun 12, 2011)

doesnt look a quick workout to me, but i will take your word for it. Did you get that done in under an hour and a half?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn man really hammered arms on that work out! That's more direct arm work than I have done all year lol.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Damn man really hammered arms on that work out! That's more direct arm work than I have done all year lol.


 
I'm gonna take that as a compliment!



davegmb said:


> doesnt look a quick workout to me, but i will take your word for it. Did you get that done in under an hour and a half?


 oh it was, about an hour and a quarter actually, I stopped for about half an hour after bis, to let the pump go down so i could get a better range of motion, lol.

On sunday i did another bicep session, because I could;
*seated hammer curls*
20/44x8
25/55x8
30/66x6
40/88x8
45/99x6

*straight bar preacher curls*
20/44x10
30/66x10
40/88x8

*behind neck cable curls*
60/132x12
80/176x12
100/220x12
120/264x10

*cross body hammer curls*
25/55x10
30/66x10
35/77x10
40/88x10

*dumbbell scott curls*
15/33x12 x4 sets

*barbell curls*
40/88x12x3

all done under 45 minutes Dave =)


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 14, 2011)

I've not died if you guys care!!!
Just got exams so not having time to post here, still training though.
switched to FST-7 as a finisher will post workouts later in the week!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 15, 2011)

just read up on FST-7 sounds like your thing, lots of volume!


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 28, 2011)

*Back on Track*

Okay I'm back after exams have finished, I leaned out a bit due to me missing a few meals due to exams and revision. Strength has dropped as a result, but not by too much that i'm gonna lose sleep over it.

Coming back with ideally a 2x a day split but have a part time job now so that may not always pan out but ideally my split will be;

Monday a.m. chest, p.m. lateral delts+ tris
Tuesday a.m. Back + rear delts p.m. Traps and Bis
Wednesday a.m. Hams + calves p.m. Quads + abs
Thursday a.m. Chest p.m. Delts+traps
Friday a.m. Back p.m. arm supersets
Saturday off
Sunday legs


----------



## x~factor (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks X, I'm just easing into things this week so won't bother posting.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2011)

welcome back!  How did your exams go?


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Jag, well i think results in August so will have to wait and see


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Coming back with ideally a 2x a day split but have a part time job now so that may not always pan out but ideally my split will be;
> 
> Monday a.m. chest, p.m. lateral delts+ tris
> Tuesday a.m. Back + rear delts p.m. Traps and Bis
> ...



OK mister, what have you done with the real trapzilla?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 30, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^haha good one


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 1, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> OK mister, what have you done with the real trapzilla?


 
well i was actually going to do 
Saturday-Quads + abs
Sunday-Hams and calves 

but thought it may be best to have a day off, we'll see though


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 4, 2011)

First heavy chest workout in a while, strength coming back nicely. had a twinge in my right shoulder during most of the workout so decided against tri's.

*incline db press*
20/44x8
30/66x8
40/88x8
50/110x8

*wide incline bb press*
40/88x10
60/132x10
80/176x10+2

*flat bench*
60/132x10
80/176x10
100/220x9+1

*cable crossovers(*weight each side*)*
30/66x12
40/88x12
50/110x12
60/132x10

*incline flyes*
20/44x10
25/55x10
30/66x12

really nice chest pump, good ole simple routine


----------



## davegmb (Jul 5, 2011)

Great strength endurance traps, are you getting any bigger with all this volume?


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Dave. yeah I am, had a few comments about new size, leanness and a better overall shape, my delts and chest are coming up to my traps and back now. and my Bi's are nearly there with my tris.


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 6, 2011)

Back attack baby! was a high volume day today without a doubt but a truely excellent workout

1hr 15 
*Pull ups *
wide gripx12
reverse grip x10
close reverse grip x12
close parralel gripx15

*wide grip pulldowns*
80/176x8
100/220x8
120/264x8
150/330x8

*reverse grip ez bar pulldowns*
50/110x10
60/132x10
80/176x10
100/220x10

*t-bar rows*
80/176x6
140/308x6
180/396x3
220/484x2-PR, super mega happy with this

*reverse bent over rows*
60/132x10
120/264x10
180/396x4

*db pullovers*
35/77x10
50/110x10

*d handle cable high rows-pulled to chest*
50/110x12
80/176x10
100/220x12

*hammer strength low rows-*weight each side
40/88x12
80/176x10
100/220x8

*knee height rack pulls*
120/264x6
200/440x6
240/528x6

*straight arm pulldowns*
50/110x10
70/165x10
90/198x10

*hyperextensions*
bw x3 x 30

lats were destroyed, pouring in sweat


----------



## jagbender (Jul 6, 2011)

Tired just looking that that workout!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 7, 2011)

Beast mode! 

Love it.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 7, 2011)

Its a full workout just to rack and un-rack all those weights!


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 7, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Its a full workout just to rack and un-rack all those weights!


 
thats why I always have a weights bitch with me


Gazhole said:


> Beast mode!
> 
> Love it.


 
I have my moments haha


jagbender said:


> Tired just looking that that workout!


 
doing it was hell!!


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 7, 2011)

Shoulders today,  the term pumped does not explain the end result of this workout!!

1hr 15
*one arm cable laterals *
15/33x10
20/44x10
25/55x10
30/66x4+6 forced and negatives
40/88x10-forced and negatives

*seated laterals*
10/22x10
15/33x10
20/44x10

*seated db presses*
30/66x6
40/88x6
45/99x6

*wide upright rows*
40/88x10
60/132x10
80/176x10
*~superset~*
*bradford press*
40/88x10-3 sets

*rear cable laterals*
20/44x10
30/66x10
40/88x10

*bent over lateral*
20/44x12-x3

*hammerstrength shrugs*
50/110x20
100/220x20
150/330x20

*v-bar cable upright rows*
50/110x12
75/165x12
100/220x12

this looks deceptively easy as a workout but is brutal!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 8, 2011)

Never did the word easy cross my mind


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> thats why I always have a weights bitch with me



  I gotta get me one of those.


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 8, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> I gotta get me one of those.


 
they are very handy!

arms today can't remember my weights so just posting the routine.

1hr10

*close benches 4x6*
*v-bar pressdowns 5x10+3 part drop set*
*straight bar skull crushers 3x10*
*overhead dumbell extensions 4x12 - 5 part drop set+ pulses*
*rope pressdowns fst-7 x12*
*~superset with~*
*parrallel bar dips fst-7 xfailure*

*straight bar preacher curls 4x8*
*concentration curls 3x12*
*close grip barbell curl 4x10+2 part drop set*
*scott curls 3x10*
*cross body hammer curls 4x10 + triple drop set*
*behind neck cable curls fst-7x20*

*behind back wrist curls 4x12*
*wrist curls 3x10*

in hindsight that fst-7 superset was just stupid, i mean really, really stupid!


----------



## trapzilla (Aug 31, 2011)

*Back again*

Ok, for various reasons my training and diet had gone west over the last couple of months. i've dropped down to about 200lbs albeit leaner than i was. Strength is not too bad but size has dropped a lot, i'm back with a vengence though. 

doing a heavy basic style program, not as high a volume as before. will be doing smolov for legs.

so will keep you informed


----------



## Hench (Aug 31, 2011)

Good stuff man, glad you're back.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 31, 2011)

Look forward to the workouts


----------



## trapzilla (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay just a quick update, not going to do smolov after all, i need the hypertrophy more than the strength so sticking to my guns with a higher volume routine. 

My split will be as follows; each split will be followed for 2 months before switching things.

1. monday-chest + tris
tuseday -back + bis
Wednesday-legs
Thursday-chest + bis
Friday Delts + tris
saturday -off
Sunday -Legs

Monday-chest+tris
Tuesday-back + bis
Wednesday -legs
Thursday-delts + tris
Friday-Back + bis
Saturday-off
Sunday -legs

Monday-back+traps+bis
Tuesday-Legs
Wednesday-Chest+delts +tris
Thursday-back +traps+ bis
Friday-legs
Saturday-delts+tris
sunday-off


----------



## trapzilla (Sep 12, 2011)

*Okay lets get this ball rolling*

I'm following the third split and have done so last week and will this week.

strength is coming back faster than i expected not back 100% yet but not long off i suspect.

okay so today was back and a slight bit of traps/rear delts too.

*Neutral shoulder width chins*
bw @100kg/220lbs x112
bw x10
bw x7 + 10 contractions

*reversegrip pulldowns*
80/176x10
102.5/225.5x10
125/275 x-up 20 lbs from last week x8 
125/275 x11

*Tbar rows*
60/132x10
100/220x10
160/352 x-up 88lbs from last week x6

*overhand yates rows*
60/132x10
100/220x10
140/308x10

*seated cable rows, v handle, raised on a dumbbell*
60/132x12
80/176x12
102.5/225.5x-up 44lbs from last week x10

*just above knee cap rack pulls*
120/264x6
170/374x6
210/462 x6
250/550 x6
270/594x-up 22lbs from last week x3

*face pulls*
60/132x15
80/176x12
100/220x10

*cable reverse curls*
40/88x10
50/110x8
50/110x9

*cable behind back wrist curls*
60/132x12
80/176x12

happy with my progress we'll see if i get back to where i was.


----------

